# I'm attending my first REAL big clinic, tradeshow, exhibition in 2 weeks



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Have to say Im a bit nervous because of the crowds this show draws each year. This the Mane event up in Red Deer AB where thousands of people attend each day of the 4 day clinic. Over 150 hours of clinics, from 9am-8pm each day. There will be 3 arenas with competitions, trainers challenges, speakers will be in the Community Hall talking about stuff like nutrition, saddle fitting, overall care, chiro, forage, body work, etc. Then theres cowboy challenge, trick riding which im very interested in too. On the first alone, I think theres like 5 events I want to see.

Parelli, Warwick Schiller, Craig Cameron, Doug Mills, Molly Powell will be there, and much more. Im going mostly for Warwick Schiller but will be watching many of them.

$55 for a 4 day pass but after seeing pics of how many people audit, Im wondering if i should pay up for the VIP pass where you get much closer seating, better viewing etc. No cameras allowed so that sucks. Im wondering if ill be fighting over a spot or a good view just to see whats going on in these events. Has anyone been in these huge big ticketed events?

I just dont know what to expect. I will going by myself on all 4 days and even though it would be nice to have a friend to go with, I dont know of any local horse friends. 

Have any of you attending huge events like this alone? Ive already printed out the 4 day schedule and circled which events and lessons I want to audit on. It will no doubt be a crazy 4 days for me but I could only imagine how much ill learn. Whats the overall atmosphere like at these events? Is there drama? Chaos?


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

I've been to the Mane Event before. And will be volunteering at a booth this year for one of the days. It is a bit of a gong show.....lots of people and sometimes difficult to get seating. But I've only been on the weekend, so might not be too bad on Thursday & Friday. If you aren't taking part in the clinics, etc then there is no reason to be nervous.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Bring lots of cash or credit cards, lots of stuff you will want to buy!


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

cbar said:


> I've been to the Mane Event before. And will be volunteering at a booth this year for one of the days. It is a bit of a gong show.....lots of people and sometimes difficult to get seating. But I've only been on the weekend, so might not be too bad on Thursday & Friday. If you aren't taking part in the clinics, etc then there is no reason to be nervous.


How busy does it get? Cause Im worried that I will have difficulty finding a good view or seat. If it gets crazy, then it really obstructs how much you can learn from auditing.

Im going to a Peter Campbell clinic in June in Cochrane and not sure what kind of numbers his clinics draw but i would imagine it wouldnt be anything near what the mane event draws.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

waresbear said:


> Bring lots of cash or credit cards, lots of stuff you will want to buy!


Im keeping my spending down. This is all about me learning.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

cbar said:


> I've been to the Mane Event before. And will be volunteering at a booth this year for one of the days. It is a bit of a gong show.....lots of people and sometimes difficult to get seating. But I've only been on the weekend, so might not be too bad on Thursday & Friday. If you aren't taking part in the clinics, etc then there is no reason to be nervous.


I know no need to be nervous, its just that i dont like big crowds and unfortunately im extremely self cautious when i attend events by myself where theres lots of people


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I actually prefer going by myself or splitting up and then meeting at an agreed to place after so many hours. That way I can look at what I want to look at for however long I want to look instead of hubby dragging me by every booth and saying, "Nothing here, let's move along". LOL

As far as the clinics I've never been able to get much out of them because with all the background noise I can't understand a word they're saying. At the one I go to though as far as I know they don't have VIP seating and people tend to stand at the arena wall so you're better off sitting up higher in the bleachers. This is just about the ones that are put on at the big events where anyone that paid to get into the building can attend the clinic. Never been to a private clinic so I can't speak about them although I would think you'd have a better chance of learning something there.


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

Hoofpic said:


> Im keeping my spending down. This is all about me learning.


You can buy your pad there!

I too never get much out of the clinics unless the clinic is smaller. Sometimes the bigger name of the clinician the bigger the venue, make for bigger crowds. The background noise and people yapping it up while the clinic is going on leads to me not being able to hear. Maybe it is my age. So I like the smaller hoof care/feeding/saddle fitting type demos.

I go to shop, and hit the booths if I am looking/researching products. I like talking to the reps. One can score free samples if one chats.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

JCnGrace said:


> As far as the clinics I've never been able to get much out of them because with all the background noise I can't understand a word they're saying.


Thats what Im worried about. I dont know what kind of mic/sound they will have setup. Obviously myself I like to be up close, even as close to ground level as possible. 

If Im too far I might have to bring in my binoculars. If they allow it.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

sarahfromsc said:


> You can buy your pad there!
> 
> I too never get much out of the clinics unless the clinic is smaller. Sometimes the bigger name of the clinician the bigger the venue, make for bigger crowds. The background noise and people yapping it up while the clinic is going on leads to me not being able to hear. Maybe it is my age. So I like the smaller hoof care/feeding/saddle fitting type demos.
> 
> I go to shop, and hit the booths if I am looking/researching products. I like talking to the reps. One can score free samples if one chats.


Yes I might just buy my pad there if I continue to have no luck tracking down a Diamond 3/4" but dont they jack up the prices cause its a show? 

I mean Im sure the 3/4" wool felt contour pads at a saddle store here are good enough for my needs but $200CDN jesus! I cant justify $200 on a pad. Unfortunately, Im pretty dead set on a 3/4" pad and not a 1". 

I plan on talking with the reps as well but only if its not too loud. I do not like having to yell just for them to hear me.

I did some thinking last night and I think I might just go up for 2 days. Ill see. But I need to buy my tickets before the 18th to get a discounted rate, otherwise if I pay for 2 days and then decide I want to attend more, ill be paying alot more at the door for the last 2 days. Which is a shame because there is stuff on the last two days I want to see like a live disection anatomy, Warwick Schiller Q&A and Liberty training.

The good news is that im heading out to another clinic this morning and its a small one, (not sure how many people) but im guessing no more than 20 including auditors. This will be a great learning experience for me, my very first groundwork clinic and I can get a feel for the smaller more intimate environment.

I will mention, that the very very first trainer that Ive ever met and learned from, (whom I just recently got back in touch with, first time in over a year) to use her services coming out to my barn 2 times a week to observe me, will be at the show volunteering at the Parelli booth. But shes working, so she cant really hang out and audit with me.


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

It is loud and you will have to lean in and yell.

It will be crowded if it is at all like the EA here.

That is why I went to EA in Columbus Ohio on Thursday and half of Friday, less crowds, less noise, better parking choices. Especially the parking. I don't want a four mile hike to my truck to unload my purchases and drink a cold beer and make a sandwich.

Or at my age, to take a wee nap before going back into the mayhem!


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

I watched one clinic last time I went and I didn't find the sound to be that bad. My advise is if there is a clinician you really want to see....grab a coffee or something & go snag a seat EARLY. It IS really busy so be prepared to deal with a large crowd....milling around the tradeshow, etc. I also prefer to go alone, that way I can spend as much time as I want at certain tables or watching. 

There is one clinician I'd like to see, so I plan to just get myself good and comfy in my seat long before it starts.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Actually, I've found the opposite to be true regarding prices at events like that. We have EquiFest every year in my area. Much smaller than the event you're going to, as it caters to local horse people in about a 50 mile radius, but still decent-sized. I've found much better deals on stuff there than at the local tack stores. Got my lead ropes there for $9 each, whereas the local tack shop wanted $15+ for the same thing.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Actually, I've found the opposite to be true regarding prices at events like that. We have EquiFest every year in my area. Much smaller than the event you're going to, as it caters to local horse people in about a 50 mile radius, but still decent-sized. I've found much better deals on stuff there than at the local tack stores. Got my lead ropes there for $9 each, whereas the local tack shop wanted $15+ for the same thing.


And you can usually get REALLY good deals on the last day!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

EliRose said:


> And you can usually get REALLY good deals on the last day!


Right! Because the vendors don't want to pack it all up and take it back with them. :lol:


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm (Jan 18, 2015)

Hoofpic said:


> Yes I might just buy my pad there if I continue to have no luck tracking down a Diamond 3/4" but dont they jack up the prices cause its a show?
> 
> I mean Im sure the 3/4" wool felt contour pads at a saddle store here are good enough for my needs but $200CDN jesus! I cant justify $200 on a pad. Unfortunately, Im pretty dead set on a 3/4" pad and not a 1".


I know that a good, quality pad is expensive, but you really do get what you pay for. 

If spring for a cheaper pad now, then you'll have to replace sooner rather than later. But, if you do get a Diamond Wool, or any other higher priced, quality pad, then you will not need to replace for a long time. You will save money in the long run.

Have fun at the Mane Event!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tigo (Feb 25, 2012)

I've ridden at the Mane Event twice - the first time the stands were packed when I rode, that was a few years ago, last year the stands were fairly empty when I rode. Then again, dressage doesn't tend to be the most popular event!

That being said, it is a very busy event but definitely manageable. Be prepared to bump elbows and definitely get to the events you want to see early just to be sure you get seating. It's a super enjoyable event and I love going - to watch or participate! I don't expect that you will need binoculars. It is large event but the venue isn't that big. And Thursday/Friday are definitely more quiet than Saturday/Sunday. 

As far as the mic/sound system goes....they could probably do with a better set up. I know as a rider I had a hard time hearing my clinician last year. As an auditor though I'm not sure how it is. The times I've gone without a horse I wasn't able to get to get to the clinics I wanted so I only went to the tradeshow.

Have lots of fun! It's a pretty cool thing to go to and I'm sure you will enjoy it. I'll be down for a day or two to watch some of the dressage events.


----------



## weeedlady (Jul 19, 2014)

I've gone to EA in Columbus twice now-by myself both times. I would rather be by myself so I can do what I want, when I want.

Last year I stayed all four days and loved every minute. 
This year the crowds got to me and I cut it short-Just Thursday and Friday. I wasn't in the mood to buy this year so that takes a lot of the fun out of it. Shopping is a BIG part of the show, although I like the clinics.

Unlike some others, I always feel like I learn a lot, and, at least at EA, I've never had trouble finding a good seat. I find it's a good way to figure out which clinicians I like, and which ones I don't. 

M


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

My husband, daughter and I are getting ready to go to the Midwest Horse Fair (Madison WI) this Friday. My husband is not a fan of crowds but at large events like this they are to be expected and we just make frequent trips back to the truck so he can decompress. We attend multiple clinics - depending on what arena the clinician is in determines how well we hear. The larger auditorium by far has the best sound system while some of the outside arenas have better seating but you struggle to hear. Last year we watched Julie Goodnight and even got to speak with her one on one after her demonstration. Well worth it!

We make lists all year long waiting for the Horse Fair. We usually buy almost an entire seasons worth of fly spray, wormer and other seasonal items because they are marked down. Manufacturers also tend to give coupons at these events so we try to buy as much as we can at the discounted prices. Last year Nutrena had a booth and was selling feed at 1/2 price with pick up at our local Farm & Fleet. We purchased a pallet of feed at a hugely discounted price! We are hoping they have the same offer this year.

Hoofpic - remember that this is more of an entertainment venue - yes there are clinician giving demos but there won't be a lot of time for Q & A- each clinician has an allotted amount of time in the arena. From your posts it seems that you may want to ask some questions and I caution that it may not always be possible. 

For my area the horse fair tends to be the "official" start of the riding season. People are there to socialize and meet new folks (lots of riding clubs have booths as well as local breed clubs) and spend some money getting ready for the riding season.

Go and enjoy - if you don't do well in crowds it may be best for you to limit the # of days you attend - you can always go more days next year.

Most of all have fun - strike up casual conversation - be open to learn new things about tack or breeds of horses and just try and relax. Horses are supposed to be fun!:runninghorse2:


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I would buy the VIP pass, enjoy the extra perks and buy the saddle pad. A really good pad is around $200, even US, and it will last you for many, many years. You can buy a $50 pad every other year and be dissatisfied or spend $200 for quality and have it for many years. I've had my good pad for over 10 years, so that works out to about $20/year. Pretty cheap over the long run. Don't be cheap to the point where you ending spending more to save less.

And I've also found better prices at these events. Frequently these companies are bringing close out stock and introducing new stock, all a lower prices to get you to try things. You can come home with shopping bags full of samples too.


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> And I've also found better prices at these events. Frequently these companies are bringing close out stock and introducing new stock, all a lower prices to get you to try things.


This right here! We were just at EA yesterday (I never take days off to go Thursday/Friday when the clinics I'd be interested are held), and we needed a new fly mask. My mare gets hers off and loses them. They didn't have her size, and I was about to walk away when a girl asked what I was looking for. I told her, and she asked if I had looked at their particular fly mask (it was Absorbine). I said I hadn't. She took the size I would need out of the can, showed me the features, told me how they came to do some things, and that they not only had a sale price, but a coupon for it as well just for the EA. I walked out with their fly mask :lol:

There are a lot of neat things to look for at these kind of events. I do agree if crowds make you anxious, I'd pick which day you are most interested in the clinics, and go on that day.

And have fun!


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I would buy the VIP pass, enjoy the extra perks and buy the saddle pad. A really good pad is around $200, even US, and it will last you for many, many years. You can buy a $50 pad every other year and be dissatisfied or spend $200 for quality and have it for many years. I've had my good pad for over 10 years, so that works out to about $20/year. Pretty cheap over the long run. Don't be cheap to the point where you ending spending more to save less.
> 
> And I've also found better prices at these events. Frequently these companies are bringing close out stock and introducing new stock, all a lower prices to get you to try things. You can come home with shopping bags full of samples too.


Im picking up my 3/4" Diamond pad tomorrow and going back and fourth on whether im going to attend all 4 days at the clinic or just two. Was talking with my farrier over this past weekend (who has been to this event before) and he said it gets ridiculously busy on the Sat and Sun. Though I am kinda wanting to be there on the last day in hoping to score some deals.

Another thing I found out (he mentioned it to me) is that parking is like $14 a day! Good lord. So add on another $60. Plus I better be prepared to have a backpack on me all day with food and water unless I want to be overpaying for food and wait in ridiculously long lines (NO THANK YOU!)


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

When I go to EA, I arrive at the Expo Center early, park as close to the Celeste building as I can get (usually) first row, and keep a cooler in my truck with snacks, drinks of all kinds. This way I can dump stuff I bought, grab a bite to eat, and/or take a little nap before heading back inside.

And some 'fair' foods you just got to buy because, well they are bad for you but taste oh so good!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

sarahfromsc said:


> And some 'fair' foods you just got to buy because, well they are bad for you but taste oh so good!


So very true...needs a balance, your own food to keep you going buy fair food for a treat.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Hoofpic said:


> Im picking up my 3/4" Diamond pad tomorrow and going back and fourth on whether im going to attend all 4 days at the clinic or just two. Was talking with my farrier over this past weekend (who has been to this event before) and he said it gets ridiculously busy on the Sat and Sun. Though I am kinda wanting to be there on the last day in hoping to score some deals.
> 
> Another thing I found out (he mentioned it to me) is that parking is like $14 a day! Good lord. So add on another $60. Plus I better be prepared to have a backpack on me all day with food and water unless I want to be overpaying for food and wait in ridiculously long lines (NO THANK YOU!)


You can either cheap out and talk yourself out of going completely, or focus on how expensive and crowded it all is until you can't enjoy yourself at all; or you can look at it as a once a year get away, book a nice hotel for the 3 or 4 nights, buy the VIP pass and go determined to have a good time. If I were planning to go with you at this point, I'd tell you that I had changed my mind and wasn't going with you and if we ran into each other, fine but I wasn't spending 4 days with you listening to you gripe about the cost, the crowds, and anything else you could find to be negative about.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

It's a strange thing, who would want to go to an event so unpopular that there are no crowds, at the same time, who wants it so crowded you can't move...

Be smart, I carry bottles of water, don't like paying big prices for something so essential, eat at odd times, it doesn't make it cheaper, but the lines will be less. As Dream Catcher says, the whole thing is just an experience, you either pay up, smile and go enjoy, or you don't go easy as that.


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

Have you tried discussing this with your mare? How do you think she's going to feel about you spending 2-4 days watching strange people working, training and riding horses she doesn't even know? :icon_rolleyes::icon_rolleyes:

Stay home, go and actually ride your own horse. You might just learn something by doing that versus spending all that money, time,and effort you expend over anxiety about crowds, seat location, ability to hear the clinics, cost of food, parking, how many days to attend,, .....did I leave anything out.......?

Your goal is to learn, and the best possible way to do that is by actually riding and working with your own horse. :cowboy:


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

HombresArablegacy said:


> Have you tried discussing this with your mare? How do you think she's going to feel about you spending 2-4 days watching strange people working, training and riding horses she doesn't even know? :icon_rolleyes::icon_rolleyes:
> 
> Stay home, go and actually ride your own horse. You might just learn something by doing that versus spending all that money, time,and effort you expend over anxiety about crowds, seat location, ability to hear the clinics, cost of food, parking, how many days to attend,, .....did I leave anything out.......?
> 
> Your goal is to learn, and the best possible way to do that is by actually riding and working with your own horse. :cowboy:


Yes but it doesnt mean that I wont be able to learn a ton at this event. Its not everyday that you get to see Warwick Schiller or Parelli live. Or be able to chat with nutritionists, chiros, see a live disection anatomy, or liberty training.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> You can either cheap out and talk yourself out of going completely, or focus on how expensive and crowded it all is until you can't enjoy yourself at all; or you can look at it as a once a year get away, book a nice hotel for the 3 or 4 nights, buy the VIP pass and go determined to have a good time. If I were planning to go with you at this point, I'd tell you that I had changed my mind and wasn't going with you and if we ran into each other, fine but I wasn't spending 4 days with you listening to you gripe about the cost, the crowds, and anything else you could find to be negative about.


Im not trying to be negative about it, just cautious thats all. Like I said, this is my first real big event ill be going to so im confident ill enjoy the experience, im just wanting to be prepared.

I have decided to go all 4 days. Even though it crossed my mind to rent a hotel, I will not (simply cause of cost) so instead ill be renting a cheap car (hard to pass up at only $13/day) for those days and driving up each day. plus, this way ill still be able to go to the barn during those 4 days. Factor in gas it would take to drive there and back everyday (1.25 hrs each way), its still considerably cheaper than staying in a hotel.

After some looking, I found out that parking is only $16 for a 4 day pass. Thats a lot better!

Ive also decided to pay the extra $95 for the VIP pass, covering the 4 days. 
$55 for reg 4 day pass vs $150 for VIP 4 day pass. Well, hold on, lets see if any are even left yet. I highly doubt it since the event is next week and they posted only having 200 of these passes available. What would make this perfect is if I could bring my camera and record but unfortunately you cannot.


----------



## ManicMini (May 4, 2015)

HombresArablegacy said:


> Have you tried discussing this with your mare? How do you think she's going to feel about you spending 2-4 days watching strange people working, training and riding horses she doesn't even know? :icon_rolleyes::icon_rolleyes:
> 
> Stay home, go and actually ride your own horse. You might just learn something by doing that versus spending all that money, time,and effort you expend over anxiety about crowds, seat location, ability to hear the clinics, cost of food, parking, how many days to attend,, .....did I leave anything out.......?
> 
> Your goal is to learn, and the best possible way to do that is by actually riding and working with your own horse. :cowboy:


I feel like this was really uncalled for! A lot of people attend clinics and seminars and walk away with new insight and tools to help them succeed in their equine endeavors. From what I recall in Hoofpic's previous posts is that he does in fact spend a good amount of time working with his mare. I personally think it's refreshing to see that he cares enough about his horse to keep coming back to ask questions, gain perspective and keep an open mind to advice that is given to him. 


I also commend him for doing his due diligence in learning all he can about the ins and outs of horse conventions. It's a good way to maximize the benefits of attending and having a good idea of what to expect. I personally have never been to one and would have had some of the same concerns that he did about it. Quite frankly I found this thread very informative! I wouldn't have known about all the deals on tack and feed to be had at these conventions.

Hoofpic, I hope you have a great time and learn all you can! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

I think I learn as much "crowd watching" at these places as I do watching the clinics that are put on. 

For example...I can usually tell when someone is just playing "dress up." I can usually tell if the person is a roper, cutter, barrel racer, trail rider, etc...just by what they are wearing. It's a pretty fun game!

Hoofpic, go and enjoy yourself! It will definitely be a different and new experience for you but it will be beneficial as well. It will open up your "horse world" immensely. I think you will really enjoy yourself. 

And like I said...you will get some great people watching in!


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

jenkat86 said:


> I think I learn as much "crowd watching" at these places as I do watching the clinics that are put on.
> 
> For example...I can usually tell when someone is just playing "dress up." I can usually tell if the person is a roper, cutter, barrel racer, trail rider, etc...just by what they are wearing. It's a pretty fun game!
> 
> ...


And the wanna be types. I never seen so many spurs on boots that have never seen a corral or barn, and the bling! I needed sunglasses inside the buildings....lol


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

ManicMini said:


> I feel like this was really uncalled for! A lot of people attend clinics and seminars and walk away with new insight and tools to help them succeed in their equine endeavors. From what I recall in Hoofpic's previous posts is that he does in fact spend a good amount of time working with his mare. I personally think it's refreshing to see that he cares enough about his horse to keep coming back to ask questions, gain perspective and keep an open mind to advice that is given to him.
> 
> 
> I also commend him for doing his due diligence in learning all he can about the ins and outs of horse conventions. It's a good way to maximize the benefits of attending and having a good idea of what to expect. I personally have never been to one and would have had some of the same concerns that he did about it. Quite frankly I found this thread very informative! I wouldn't have known about all the deals on tack and feed to be had at these conventions.
> ...


Thanks.

Like I said, I learn in many ways (for the most part visually and even more so hands on), and over the past few months is where more dots have started to connect for me and specific things in certain areas have started to sink in mentally. Question marks that I had no answers to before, have been getting answered. 

If anything because of all that, there is probably not a better time for me to be attending a large tradeshow/clinic like this because things should be able to sink in easier and quicker for me than than months before. So I think the timing is perfect.


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

sarahfromsc said:


> And the wanna be types. I never seen so many spurs on boots that have never seen a corral or barn, and the bling! I needed sunglasses inside the buildings....lol


I think I'd be a tough one to peg :lol: Dressage rider, wearing cowboy boots, with a "Keep Calm and Grab Mane" sweatshirt with a picture of a horse jumping on it :lol:

We had our first laugh before we even got out of the car. Couple of guys walking with the cleanest boots I've ever seen at a horse convention, complete with spurs and the "cowboy walk." Seriously, who walks around with spurs on their boots all day long?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Hoofpic said:


> I have decided to go all 4 days. Even though it crossed my mind to rent a hotel, I will not (simply cause of cost) so instead ill be renting a cheap car (hard to pass up at only $13/day) for those days and driving up each day. plus, this way ill still be able to go to the barn during those 4 days. Factor in gas it would take to drive there and back everyday



Two questions, why are you renting a car, I thought you had transport, but more importantly $13 a day! That sounds like a bargain, where's that from?


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

Tazzie said:


> I think I'd be a tough one to peg :lol: Dressage rider, wearing cowboy boots, with a "Keep Calm and Grab Mane" with a picture of a horse jumping on it :lol:
> 
> We had our first laugh before we even got out of the car. Couple of guys walking with the cleanest boots I've ever seen at a horse convention, complete with spurs and the "cowboy walk." Seriously, who walks around with spurs on their boots all day long?


People at EA!

I 'stalked' these two older women (my age) blinged to the hilt, with boots and cowboy hats,and they did not stop at one true horse booth. They only shopped for jewelry, clothes, hand bags, and home decor.

Got to love watching people!


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

Tazzie said:


> Seriously, who walks around with spurs on their boots all day long?


I would trip over myself, eventually. I see that a lot too and I never much understood it.


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

They would be the only ones! We saw a chick with a small dog in a stroller. We about died laughing at that too!

That's amusing though. I don't think I looked at any jewelry there. I had a mission for horse supplies, and window shopped trailers and saddles :lol:

Exactly Jenkat! And as a dressage rider, my spurs would be ridiculous left on. I don't own a pair of rowel spurs or anything of that nature lol


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Tazzie said:


> Seriously, who walks around with spurs on their boots all day long?


The majority of the (very real) cowboys in my hometown? :shrug: My best friend is so used to having spurs on her boots that she doesn't even notice them anymore. It's more of a pain for her to take them off and put them back on that she just doesn't bother with it.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Tazzie said:


> Seriously, who walks around with spurs on their boots all day long?


A LOT of the folks around here. And they have starched and creased jeans, a plaid shirt and cowboy hats on too. They'll sit up half the night to raise a shine on their boots.



















Girls & Guys.


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

I don't really wear spurs, but I still took them off whenever I was done with them. Different style I guess. But if you saw these people, you'd know they were the "posers."


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> The majority of the (very real) cowboys in my hometown? :shrug: My best friend is so used to having spurs on her boots that she doesn't even notice them anymore. It's more of a pain for her to take them off and put them back on that she just doesn't bother with it.


OK, there is a difference though, it is not unusual to see the odd person in the city with spurs, I often see people in small towns with spurs, but if the 'real cowboys' around here are heading to an event for the day they would put their #1 going out boots on, the ones without the spurs! Depends on the area I guess
http://www.horseforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> A LOT of the folks around here. And they have starched and creased jeans, a plaid shirt and cowboy hats on too. They'll sit up half the night to raise a shine on their boots.


I had never seen starched jeans until I met my old farrier. He grew up in Texas. He was bending over trimming Aires' hooves and I was ogling his butt (there, I said it! :icon_rolleyes: ). I then noticed the creases in his jeans and leaned over to my friend and whispered "Does Ramey starch his jeans?" He heard me and said "Yes, I do. If they can't stand on their own, there's not enough starch in 'em!" I just about died. :lol:


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I had never seen starched jeans until I met my old farrier. He grew up in Texas. He was bending over trimming Aires' hooves and I was ogling his butt (there, I said it! :icon_rolleyes: ). I then noticed the creases in his jeans and leaned over to my friend and whispered "Does Ramey starch his jeans?" He heard me and said "Yes, I do. If they can't stand on their own, there's not enough starch in 'em!" I just about died. :lol:


Yup, that's typical out here and absolutely REQUIRED if you're going out in public. And that plaid shirt, they usually have 2 if they're working. My trainer has one he wears to work in and then if someone is coming to see a horse or bring a new horse in, he ducks into the tack room and changes into a fresh clean one to present a professional image. Yes, MA'AM!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Tazzie said:


> I don't really wear spurs, but I still took them off whenever I was done with them. Different style I guess. But if you saw these people, you'd know they were the "posers."


Oh, you can definitely tell the posers around here, too, regardless of if they're wearing spurs or not. :lol: I was at EquiFest a couple of years ago (basically like a local Equine Affair and some of the other big expos) and was in the tack swap. These barrel bunnies walked in all blinged out. You could almost see the holes where they'd just removed the tags from their brand new Miss Me jeans. :icon_rolleyes: They started complaining about the horse smell in the room where the tack swap was being held and complaining that all of the tack was used or too plain. The rest of us were just rolling our eyes. 



Golden Horse said:


> OK, there is a difference though, it is not unusual to see the odd person in the city with spurs, I often see people in small towns with spurs, but if the 'real cowboys' around here are heading to an event for the day they would put their #1 going out boots on, the ones without the spurs! Depends on the area I guess
> http://www.horseforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


The only time the cowboys I know put on their "going out boots" is if they're going to the rodeo dance or to church. Other than that, they're in their regular, comfortable, broken-in, every day boots. Half the time, unless I'm going somewhere nice, I just grab my dusty barn boots 'cuz they're easier to get on (lower shaft and broader foot bed).


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Why are joined reigns so pricey? $50 for a simple join reign


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Hoofpic said:


> Why are joined *reigns* so pricey? $50 for a simple join *reign*


Reins, not reigns. We're talking about horses, not monarchy.

This is why I always shop used, if I can. I picked up my English reins for $10 at the local tack shop. They're broken in and soft.


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

As for walking around in spurs all day...we very much lack "real cowboys" in my neck of the woods. :sad: But I've noticed that the spurs tend to stay on one pair of boots all the time, and those boots are only on the feet when working horses. And everyone has their "going to town" boots, which are just a little less dirty than their riding boots. 



Hoofpic said:


> Why are joined reigns so pricey? $50 for a simple join reign


That's pretty cheap, actually.

I've said it before and I'll say it another 1289875348593 times...you get what you pay for! 

What are the reins made out of?


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Tazzie said:


> Seriously, who walks around with spurs on their boots all day long?





Tazzie said:


> you'd know they were the "posers."


I rode a few times at horse expos, the most recent in February. From my experience, the only ones who wear their spurs at expos all day are the posers OR the clinicians, LOL. The people who rode w/me in the super horse challenge (and me) would switch to T-shirts when not warming up to show/showing and would take off their spurs and/or boots for more comfortable wear when there was HUGE time in between when we had to be on our horses.

The guys/gals I know who ranch as a living wear their boots/spurs all day (and we typically do that at shows too), but they/we are not walking around shopping in them, LOL ... 





DraftyAiresMum said:


> Reins, not reigns. We're talking about horses, not monarchy.


:rofl:


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

I went to a consignment store and found a nice pair of single joined reins. It was mising one of the snaps but after taking a look at it, its easy to put another one in. I got these snaps at the barn. Only $10 for the reins and theyre a though nylon. Very pleased!


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

jenkat86 said:


> As for walking around in spurs all day...we very much lack "real cowboys" in my neck of the woods. :sad: But I've noticed that the spurs tend to stay on one pair of boots all the time, and those boots are only on the feet when working horses. And everyone has their "going to town" boots, which are just a little less dirty than their riding boots.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The ones at my store are leather.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Hoofpic said:


> The ones at my store are leather.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The best kind, hate nylon reins, I have bought a set of biothane ones, wonder how they are going to work


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

Hoofpic said:


> Why are joined reigns so pricey? $50 for a simple join reign


I will let you in on a little secret: Horses are expensive.


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

updownrider said:


> I will let you in on a little secret: Horses are expensive.


True dat! Especially when you start riding them and need gear.......


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

updownrider said:


> I will let you in on a little secret: Horses are expensive.


How about the other secret, cheaping out on tack rarely pays....


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

Golden Horse said:


> How about the other secret, cheaping out on tack rarely pays....


I am so quickly learning both of these secrets. Currently re-buying things I already had to get better stuff. Wish I'd just bought the best initially.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

OldLadyYoungOTTB said:


> I am so quickly learning both of these secrets. Currently re-buying things I already had to get better stuff. Wish I'd just bought the best initially.


Been there, done that......I guess we all have to do it ourselves before we learn.....


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

Golden Horse said:


> Been there, done that......I guess we all have to do it ourselves before we learn.....


No one warned me that my saddle my actually cost more than my horse though! :rofl:


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

OldLadyYoungOTTB said:


> No one warned me that my saddle my actually cost more than my horse though! :rofl:


Wait until you decide you need one custom .........


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

Hoofpic said:


> The ones at my store are leather.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I prefer leather over nylon. Everyone is different though. My favorite reins are 8 ft. split leather that are weighted. The drape nicely and have a great feel in my hand. 

When I say you get what you pay for...that should be clarified some because it's not always the case. Typically, if something is priced pretty cheap, then it's a cheap product. But not everything that is expensive is a good quality product either...


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

jenkat86 said:


> you get what you pay for...that should be clarified some because it's not always the case. Typically, if something is priced pretty cheap, then it's a cheap product. But not everything that is expensive is a good quality product either...


Which is what so much can be gained at a place with many tack stands, it's very educational having so much stuff to touch, sniff (for those of you that have working sniffers) bend, flex, you soon start to see and feel why *some *stuff has the price tag it does.....that is why I bought my first 5 Star Pad, and also why I decided that I needed to save up and buy a Reinsman saddle


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Well I am here, just sitting in the stands waiting for my first show (seems Im one of the first 5 people to check in at the show office) and I know Im going to get a lot of wierd looks. Already Ive gotten a handful of looks from others as if im from mars, with them clearly saying "what the hell are you doing here?"

I know Im a visible minority and I dont mesh in with a setting like this. But I dont care. The dirty looks get old after awhile though. I already get it everytime I walk into a horse store in my city or around my city just by walking in. Just imagine the next 4 days here.

Ran into Warwick Schiller once I walked in. I was going to say hi and talk to him but I didnt.


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

Isn't that why horses are so great...they only give us dirty looks when we deserve it  Remember why you are there- horses. Don't worry about people. People are lame, horses aren't.

I think you should take the opportunity to talk to as many clinicians as you can! That is if they aren't busy...

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Hoofpic said:


> ?"
> 
> I know Im a visible minority and I dont mesh in with a setting like this. But I dont care. The dirty looks get old after awhile though. I already get it everytime I walk into a horse store in my city or around my city just by walking in. Just imagine the next 4 days here.
> 
> .


What visible minority do you belong to?


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

Why would people be giving you dirty looks ? Sounds kinda paranoid to me, usually people don't care who else is spectating.


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

Hoofpic said:


> Well I am here, just sitting in the stands waiting for my first show (seems Im one of the first 5 people to check in at the show office) and I know Im going to get a lot of wierd looks. Already Ive gotten a handful of looks from others as if im from mars, with them clearly saying "what the hell are you doing here?"
> 
> I know Im a visible minority and I dont mesh in with a setting like this. But I dont care. The dirty looks get old after awhile though. I already get it everytime I walk into a horse store in my city or around my city just by walking in. Just imagine the next 4 days here.
> 
> Ran into Warwick Schiller once I walked in. I was going to say hi and talk to him but I didnt.


Maybe you have some left overbreakfast in your teeth....just kidding Hoofpic!!!!!! Trying to make you laugh a wee bit. It could be nothing. Open your mind up and smile at them. After the clinic talk about your mare and show a picture. Nothing like talking horses or showing pictures of horses that make horse people open up!

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

"You get what you give" is just as true with people as it is with horses. If you smile at people and present a friendly demeanor, that's what you'll most likely get in return. If you're just sitting there, no expression (or "resting ***** face"/RBF) and staring at people, you'll most likely get weird looks.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

gypsygirl said:


> Why would people be giving you dirty looks ? Sounds kinda paranoid to me, usually people don't care who else is spectating.


Cause I dont fit in the crowd or setting.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Hoofpic said:


> Cause I dont fit in the crowd or setting.


I really think that, once again, you're putting too much stock in other people's opinions and attributing feelings to them that aren't there. I highly doubt people were walking in, looking at you sitting there and going "Oh my gosh. What is someone like _that_ doing here? He doesn't belong here. He shouldn't be here" to themselves. Most likely, they're concentrating on finding a good seat to watch the clinic and you're the farthest thing from their minds.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

sarahfromsc said:


> Maybe you have some left overbreakfast in your teeth....just kidding Hoofpic!!!!!! Trying to make you laugh a wee bit. It could be nothing. Open your mind up and smile at them. After the clinic talk about your mare and show a picture. Nothing like talking horses or showing pictures of horses that make horse people open up!
> 
> Let us know how it goes.


Im here for the experience and my learning, I ignore any wierd looks. I just walked through the tradeshow and yes I got a lot of wierd looks but im having fun, im going around talking to people at the booths and thats all that matters.

Plus i just met Parelli and had a nice chat with Warwich Schiller earlier.
Got a free hat from Schiller. Real nice guy. He gave me some tips too.

Two more lessons and im done for the day. 

Is $38cdn too much for a custom made two tone emroidered halter?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Hoofpic said:


> Is $38cdn too much for a custom made two tone emroidered halter?


I don't think so. That's about $30 USD. I pay that for a normal, plain halter for my gelding (draft-size because he's a freak of nature  ).


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

Hoofpic said:


> Cause I dont fit in the crowd or setting.


Honestly, that's ridiculous. I'm sure no one is looking at you and no one cares who you are or if you "fit in".


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Hoofpic said:


> Cause I dont fit in the crowd or setting.


So what is it that makes you visibly 'not fit in'

There are people of every race, religion, creed, color and gender, they all have a common interest, and that is horses. There are people with lots of experience and people with little, so there is no reason that you should feel that you don't fit in.

Change your attitude if you want to fit in, you are a horse owner, act like one, think like one.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I don't think so. That's about $30 USD. I pay that for a normal, plain halter for my gelding (draft-size because he's a freak of nature  ).


Thanks ill get one. THe nylon one she has now could be a bit larger.

Not sure if ill put her name on it or maybe something funny, like desrcibing her personality in 3 words.

Two toned halters are so cool!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I have a red one with black overlay for my gelding that looks stellar on him. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Im exhausted but learning so much. I got to audit a clinic on Spooking horses and one on why you should do groundwork and another of Parelli and bonding with your horse on the ground at liberty.

I will reply to some posts later tonight or in the AM. 

5 clinics today, just at my last one right now then heading home. (1.5hour drive each way), then back out in the morning lol.

The Parelli one was amazing WOW!!! He drew quite the crowd.

Ya i definitely will not be at the tradeshow this weekend. Its going to be a gongshow. Glad i got it taken care of today.

Aside from commisioned people trying to sell me a $25 leather cleaner, and a young mothers boys keep making noise and talking during one of warwicks clinics (so annoying). When people are moving away from you, have some respect for others and excuse yourself and your boys. Aside from that, its been a great first day experience.

One of the nutritionists says my mare needs their probiotic system and their wheat free minerals if i want my mare to stop eating poop. Its $100 for 42 day supple of tge probiotics and $75 for a 10kg tub of theur loose minerals.

The probiotics is equine choice brand and the minerals is dan Patch Supreme by International Stock Food. Has anyone heard of thenm? Not sure if the nutritionist is just trying to upsell me or if ny mare does need probiotics.


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

Hoofpic said:


> One of the nutritionists says my mare needs their probiotic system and their wheat free minerals if i want my mare to stop eating poop.


Of course he/she did, that is what they sell!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

6gun Kid said:


> Of course he/she did, that is what they sell!


^^This!


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

Hoofpic said:


> Im exhausted but learning so much. I got to audit a clinic on Spooking horses and one on why you should do groundwork and another of Parelli and bonding with your horse on the ground at liberty.
> 
> I will reply to some posts later tonight or in the AM.
> 
> ...


Glad you're enjoying the clinics. Regarding your mare eating her manure: she'll be just fine, as long as you don't kiss her. :icon_rolleyes:
And by eating her manure, she's getting all the natural probiotics she needs, for free!! :thumbsup::biglaugh::biglaugh:


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

6gun Kid said:


> Of course he/she did, that is what they sell!


Well true and Im a bit skeptical especially after the nutritionist kept telling me that I need to get her on probiotics and every horse needs probiotics and 5oz of loose salt daily or I can risk her getting lame again. She said that if you want to prevent your horse being lame, they need to be on probiotics and their mineral supplements. $100 for 42 days dose of probiotics. Jesus, thats even more than mine.

Im glad I didnt buy it on the spot though.


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

I just got home from the same expo....I doubt anyone was looking at you. For myself, I don't even look at the people...I am too busy checking out the booths and asking questions, etc to worry about the people. And when I WAS sitting around waiting for the clinics to start I did notice there are all sorts of people there. No one cares...the point is to enjoy yourself and stop being so self-conscious. 

As an aside, I also watched the Warwick Schiller clinics. Kinda wish he did more hand-on stuff with the participants' horses, but I did take away a few pointers. I'm not a huge Parelli fan, although he does have a way to engage the crowd. 

If you are back for the rest of the expo, try to relax and have fun!!


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

HombresArablegacy said:


> Glad you're enjoying the clinics. Regarding your mare eating her manure: she'll be just fine, as long as you don't kiss her. :icon_rolleyes:
> And by eating her manure, she's getting all the natural probiotics she needs, for free!! :thumbsup::biglaugh::biglaugh:


There is probiotics in manure? I always thought horses eating their poop is bad for them?

The guy today kept telling me that horses can get toxic metals from eating soil and once I get my mare on their probiotic system/program, she will stop eating poop. He also said chances are my mare isnt getting enough salt cause he asked me how many L of water a day she is drinking. I told him, I dont know cause she drinks out of a water trough.

Today was a blast, I just got in and am absolutely exhausted but I tell you, the morning cant come soon enough where i make the trek out there again in the morning lol. Maybe if i get the chance ill go visit my new trainer as she is volunteering at one of the booths.

I tell you Im impressed by Parelli. Is this guy as good as people make him sound? The place was packed just for his lessons today and Im going to two more of his tomorrow. He sure knows how to draw in spectators.

I learned a lot today. Took notes from all the lessons. Two from Warwick Schiller, two from Parelli. I got to meet them both and shake their hands. Really nice laid back guys. 

Maybe tomorrow I will wear the hat that Warwick gave me this morning. His wife is so nice to talk to as well.

Parelli has a pretty good sense of humour. Very good entertainer.

Parelli did liberty triaining in his first lesson today where he had a girl pretty much let her gelding loose and had him walk, trot, woah next to her, go in circles, back up, yield the FQ, woah again, back up (doing triangles). Im going to have to try this out with my mare. See if I can get her to trot with me, then woah, then yield the FQ, then back up with me. Then rinse and repeat. Cause Parelli said if you can do this, your bond with take right off "he called it the triangle excersize"

It really was one of the most amazing liberty sequences ive ever seen. The bond this girl had with this horse was amazing. Everyone watching was in awh. 

I want to be at this level with my mare where she will mimic my every move. The arena was massive, probably 500ftx200ft which makes it all that more impressive. You can tell that the girl has done a lot of previous liberty work with her horse.

The best quote that Parelli gave today was "you need to herd your horse around. Push them around, not pull" And thats when he came up with the triangle excersize.

At liberty: Get your horse to ____ with you:

1) Walk
2) Trot
3) Woah
4) Yield the FQ 4 or 5 steps 
5) Back up 4 or 5 steps

Rinse and repeat. Im gonna have to work on this. Sounds amazing. I really wish they allowed cameras as I would have loved to record this lesson.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

cbar said:


> I just got home from the same expo....I doubt anyone was looking at you. For myself, I don't even look at the people...I am too busy checking out the booths and asking questions, etc to worry about the people. And when I WAS sitting around waiting for the clinics to start I did notice there are all sorts of people there. No one cares...the point is to enjoy yourself and stop being so self-conscious.
> 
> As an aside, I also watched the Warwick Schiller clinics. Kinda wish he did more hand-on stuff with the participants' horses, but I did take away a few pointers. I'm not a huge Parelli fan, although he does have a way to engage the crowd.
> 
> If you are back for the rest of the expo, try to relax and have fun!!


How long were you there for? You probably saw me as I watched both Warwicks clinics today. Did you watch both? You know what I look like and you can spot me from a KM away since Im the only person there of a distinct minority. Im not self cautious, I just know when i get wierd looks at times and its gotten old.

Throughout the day wasnt bad, I wasnt getting a lot of wierd looks but when i arrived there in the morning i got a couple rude looks as if Im from mars and not welcome there.

Thats what I wanna know. How legit is Parelli? He makes it look so easy.

Warwick was great and IMO, the young girl who had the 2 year old mare was my fav participant cause it was a perfect green on green example so I could relate.

If you are back there tomorrow, come say hello. You will be able to spot me from a mile away.


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

I was there all day. Got there right when it opened...I was volunteering at a booth, so wanted to catch Warwick's clinic before I had to go stand at the booth. Finished my volunteering in time to catch the end of parelli's first clinic and catch Warwick's 2nd one. I found his 2nd clinic more interesting...and yes, the girl with the 2 yo paint filly was a prime example (my Canadian filly tries some of the same tricks...so now I have something to work on). 

I may have seen you...LOL. I honestly wasn't really paying attention to the crowd too much. And there were TONS of different people there. I hope you learn a lot tomorrow..that is it for me. One day is enough...and I imagine it will be busier tomorrow. Me + crowds = badnewscity.

As for Parelli, it is not my place to say whether he is legit or not. I'm sure he's a good horseman; I just get annoyed with all the marketing ploys. He's managed to do quite well for himself & has a good following, so he must be doing something right. I'm not a huge fan of liberty work, although it is entertaining to watch.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

cbar said:


> I was there all day. Got there right when it opened...I was volunteering at a booth, so wanted to catch Warwick's clinic before I had to go stand at the booth. Finished my volunteering in time to catch the end of parelli's first clinic and catch Warwick's 2nd one. I found his 2nd clinic more interesting...and yes, the girl with the 2 yo paint filly was a prime example (my Canadian filly tries some of the same tricks...so now I have something to work on).


Oh did you drive up from Calgary?

It was nice and quiet up until 3pm when all the teenage girls and their moms came in. 

This is why I hit up the tradeshow today and will do a bit more tomorrow morning but I wont set a foot in there come Sat and Sun. I just know its going to be a gongshow in there. Im like you, I cant stand crowds. So far i scoured all the booths and no luck on a 3/4 28x28 pad but one of the booths is calling me tomorrow with an update as she said today that she will be getting a couple in tomorrow. I was really hoping i could pry info from these saddle shop booths on where I can get a 3/4" contour 28x28 pad. But i might have to settle for a 1" instead as Irvines has Diamond contour pads in 28x28 but its 1".

Also I will be grabbing a two tone nylon halter tomorrow. Theyre so cool looking! Not sure if im going to bother with the embroidery or not. Just not sure what id put on it. If anything im much more interested in having an artist hand sketch a picture of my mare so i can frame it. I actually know of a girl who does this, she charges about $100. This is definitely something that i want to get done eventually. 

The 22 year old girl with the 2 yr old filly was my favourite to observe because (even though im still a rookie), I was in her shoes many months before in terms of certain bad habits etc. Its just nice to flash back and look at old habits that i had but got rid of and how ive progressed from it, how I Learned from it etc.

Honestly I can't tell you how much I learn from watching others handle and work with their horse in these clinics. Its interesting to see from a 3rd person perspective.

I know this may sound odd but by auditing others, it motivates me even more in becoming a better leader for my mare. But I think the most important thing is that, any bad habits or stuff you shouldnt do or ones I "used to do", just gets reassured in my mind when I see someone else do it, because it becomes more and more planeted in my brain. Which is a great thing! You can never be told the same thing too many times.

But I think the biggest thing is that I know exactly what to look for now (when it comes to observing others), something I was unable to do months ago. If say I attended this clinic 6 months ago, I wouldnt be able to comprehend the information taught today as smoothly because i wasnt nearly as knowledgable 6 months ago.

It was really helpful watching others lunge their horse cause I now know what to look for in terms of the horse and in terms of the owner and their body language. All 3 were relatively green too so it really appealed to me.



> As for Parelli, it is not my place to say whether he is legit or not. I'm sure he's a good horseman; I just get annoyed with all the marketing ploys. He's managed to do quite well for himself & has a good following, so he must be doing something right. I'm not a huge fan of liberty work, although it is entertaining to watch.


He reminds me a lot of Clint Anderson and aggressively selling his program. I do know hes an incredibly good salesman and he gets his viewers drinking his kool aid rather effortlessly.

Did you watch Parellis liberty lesson today? Wow it was amazing. I really wish i could have recorded it cause i want to get to this level with my mare. Im just so in love with liberty work.

Now Parelli suggested to just play music, dance and have fun with your horse. Simple. I would have never thought of it.


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

"There is probiotics in manure? I always thought horses eating their poop is bad for them?"

Yes, eating manure is how horses replenish the natural bacteria that their gut uses for digestion. No, it's not bad for them. If you've read any of the foaling threads on here, you'd know that that is what young foals do; eat their dam's manure to get a dose of beneficial bacteria going in their in their own system. 

As for Parelli, he is quite the showman, I've been to one of his clinics. Be forewarned though, hide your wallet when browsing his booths. Lots of Parelli-zed training equipment that you would need a second mortgage to be able to afford! And you can get the same equipment, minus his name, for a lot less online at Jeffers, Horse.com, Stateline tack, etc. Lots of used stuff for sale on ebay too bearing the name of well known clinicians, lots cheaper too!

His advice on 'pushing your horse, not pulling' goes back to basic horsemanship 101, establish yourself as dominant herd leader, and your horse will follow. The triangle games are all easily accomplished with work in hand, then graduating to liberty or off lead. Good for you for setting goals. Save any $$$ you'd spend on his Cd's, as there are plenty of his videos, and Clinton Anderson too, for free on youtube.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

HombresArablegacy said:


> Yes, eating manure is how horses replenish the natural bacteria that their gut uses for digestion. No, it's not bad for them. If you've read any of the foaling threads on here, you'd know that that is what young foals do; eat their dam's manure to get a dose of beneficial bacteria going in their in their own system.


Thats what I thought, I didnt think poop was bad for them but the nutritionist and probiotics guys at their booth kept trying to tell me that my mare can get lame again if her gut is not balanced with probiotics and minerals. 

Are probiotics beneficial to horses? I have very little doubt that they are very beneficial for them. But do horses need them? Not nessecarily and from what they kept telling me, every horse needs it.

This was all my fault cause it all started when i approached their booth and asked if they knew where i could get pelleted minerals/vitamins.



> As for Parelli, he is quite the showman, I've been to one of his clinics.


He sure is! Very good entertainer but also very good salesman.



> Be forewarned though, hide your wallet when browsing his booths. Lots of Parelli-zed training equipment that you would need a second mortgage to be able to afford! And you can get the same equipment, minus his name, for a lot less online at Jeffers, Horse.com, Stateline tack, etc. Lots of used stuff for sale on ebay too bearing the name of well known clinicians, lots cheaper too!


I could imagine and id never pay for anything for the brand name. To me a carrot stick is a carrot stick, a halter is a halter.

Today i had annoying sales lady keep pressing on me to buy their "natural" leather conditioner and how i can use it on my mares mane and tail and ears to keep flys away. At $25 a tub? lol no thanks. When i already have leather conditioner for all my leather needs and I will be getting my hands on "Skin so soft" from Avon to use as fly spray from now on. Far cheaper than the stuff on shelves. I got this hot tip from one of the girls at the first aid clinic i attended 5 weeks ago.



> His advice on 'pushing your horse, not pulling' goes back to basic horsemanship 101, establish yourself as dominant herd leader, and your horse will follow. The triangle games are all easily accomplished with work in hand, then graduating to liberty or off lead. Good for you for setting goals. Save any $$$ you'd spend on his Cd's, as there are plenty of his videos, and Clinton Anderson too, for free on youtube.


I want to be able to do that triangle excersize at liberty with my mare and I think i can. Im going to give it a go this weekend especially now that shes joining up with me very smoothly. Is our join up perfect? no. Its doesnt always come the first time i look at her tail but she does do it. Ever since my trainer and I did join up with her in the large indoor arena last Sat, my mare has joined up with me 3 times now when in the field. Thats awesome! And shes lowering her head, willingly.

But Parelli tonight said it best. If you want that connection with your horse, you need to do it on the ground and do it at liberty. No halter on them. Basically connect naturally, as if you were another horse and both of you were out in the field.

I havent watched many Parelli youtube videos and stopped watching Clint Anderson simply cause all of his videos are edited. You see the result but not whats most important - the unedited.

This is why I love Warwick Schiller. He explains things so simple for anyone to understand. When I was talking with him this morning about it, I told him this...that I love how he explains things. Really nice guy


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm (Jan 18, 2015)

Hoofpic said:


> Today i had annoying sales lady keep pressing on me to buy their "natural" leather conditioner and how i can use it on my mares mane and tail and ears to keep flys away. At $25 a tub? lol no thanks. When i already have leather conditioner for all my leather needs and I will be getting my hands on "Skin so soft" from Avon to use as fly spray from now on. Far cheaper than the stuff on shelves. I got this hot tip from one of the girls at the first aid clinic i attended 5 weeks ago.


Just wanted to say that last year a boarder at the barn tried out using the Skin so Soft on her horse, and it worked fine until the bugs got really bad. Once they did, the Skin so Soft did not work well. She ended up buying Pyranha, and she said that she'll use that from now on. Just wanted to share a personal experience so you won't be surprised if the Skin so Soft ends up not working that well.

I'm glad it sounds like you're having a good time at the Mane Event!


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

Hoofpic said:


> One of the nutritionists says my mare needs their probiotic system and their wheat free minerals if i want my mare to stop eating poop. Its $100 for 42 day supple of tge probiotics and $75 for a 10kg tub of theur loose minerals.


I think for $100 bucks I'd just let my horse eat poop...

I know, I'm late to the party.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

3rdTimestheCharm said:


> Just wanted to say that last year a boarder at the barn tried out using the Skin so Soft on her horse, and it worked fine until the bugs got really bad. Once they did, the Skin so Soft did not work well. She ended up buying Pyranha, and she said that she'll use that from now on. Just wanted to share a personal experience so you won't be surprised if the Skin so Soft ends up not working that well.
> 
> I'm glad it sounds like you're having a good time at the Mane Event!


Thanks. I think ill pass on the skin so soft then since flies were really bad last summer at my barn. I currently use Pyranha and that stuff is great! More expensive yes but Its cheap compared to the other brands.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

jenkat86 said:


> I think for $100 bucks I'd just let my horse eat poop...
> 
> I know, I'm late to the party.


Forgot to mention these prices are in CDN. 

But still $100 for 42 days of probiotics does seem like a lot. And thats just the probiotics! 

Sorry, I made an error...I was quoted $100 for 42 days dosage of probiotics and that doesnt even include their mineral loose feed! Which is $50 for a 5kg tub or $80 for a 10kg tub. Which needs to be fed 5oz a day, which works out to be 40 day supply on the 5kg tub and 80 on the 10kg tub.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Here is what im auditing today.

There is 7 clinics Im watching today haha, yesterday was 5. So today will be even busier. But tomorrow will be less and Sunday only two.

*The clinics im atending today are, starting with...*

"Its not about the....fixing those problems for good" - Parelli

"Filling in the holes in training" - Scott Purdum

"Horses are from mars, humans are from venus" - Parelli

"Should we be feeding Prebiotics and probiotics everyday to our horse?" - AEF (let me find out from the Alberta Equestrian Federation and not the sales guys at the feed booth on what they think of Probiotics for horses.

"3 Excersizes that will improve your reining score" - Warwick Schiller

"Healing horses their way" - AEF

"How smart is your horse? Learn to read your horse and & encourage his inner genius for an amazing relationship" - Parelli

Holy 3 by Parelli today! lol


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

I go to the one in MA and say the same thing I am here to learn and walk out with stuff and think were did this stuff come from


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

Hoofpic said:


> You know what I look like and you can spot me from a KM away since Im the only person there of a distinct minority. Im not self cautious, I just know when i get wierd looks at times and its gotten old.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 First of all what distinct minority are you? Green with yellow zebra stripes? You certainly have a complex about it, and I doubt most, if not all, horse people care. 
As for Parelli, people either love him or hate him. He is a circus ringmaster these days, and it is a shame because back in the day Pat was a helluva mule trainer. I feel the need to say this though, you are a PNH dream, you are looking for a philosophy to latch on to as "*THE WAY" *. That is what they count on to keep the Parell brand relevant and paid. So, my advice, take a little here and a little there and find *YOUR *way.


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm (Jan 18, 2015)

Hoofpic said:


> Thanks. I think ill pass on the skin so soft then since flies were really bad last summer at my barn. I currently use Pyranha and that stuff is great! More expensive yes but Its cheap compared to the other brands.


No problem! Yes, Pyranha is a very good product.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

6gun Kid said:


> First of all what distinct minority are you? Green with yellow zebra stripes? You certainly have a complex about it, and I doubt most, if not all, horse people care.
> As for Parelli, people either love him or hate him. He is a circus ringmaster these days, and it is a shame because back in the day Pat was a helluva mule trainer. I feel the need to say this though, you are a PNH dream, you are looking for a philosophy to latch on to as "*THE WAY" *. That is what they count on to keep the Parell brand relevant and paid. So, my advice, take a little here and a little there and find *YOUR *way.


I am asian. Not your typical horse owner. I can gaurentee you that I'm the only person who is not caucasian here. Which is fine by me. But the whole country music, cowboy hat scene just isnt a setting I fit in well haha.

Taking it that cbar is from the same city as me, Im almost sure that she will agree with me that my city and province is not a very multi-cutural province in our country and is actually one of the most prejudice provinces in Canada. There was a study a couple years back regarding this. Its improving here, but compared to other parts of the country, Alberta is one of the least multi-cultural parts of Canada.

Well I just arrived for the first lesson and holy it is busy!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Hoofpic, I am from a small town in Arizona. I didn't see my first African-American person in real life until I was in high school and we were playing teams from the Phoenix area. Hispanics are a dime a dozen around here. I didn't see my first Asian person until I was in high school and we had a Japanese foreign exchange student (who I am still good friends with). 

I can guarantee you, were I at a huge event, I wouldn't notice someone of a minority that I didn't see very often. Even if they were sitting alone. I wouldn't walk in and think "ZOMG! Look! There's an Asian person! What the heck is S/HE doing here?!" It probably wouldn't even register, really. I'd be more focused on finding my seat and preparing to watch whatever demonstration was about to happen.

Take the chip off your shoulder for a few days and have a good time. Doesn't matter what other people do or say. It matters how you react to it. I've been having a heck of a time with a couple of my employees getting all hot under the collar because of what they perceive to be dirty looks directed at them from the other employee. I finally told them both "Looks can't hurt you. Don't let how someone looks at you affect the way you act or do your job."


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Take the chip off your shoulder for a few days and have a good time. Doesn't matter what other people do or say. It matters how you react to it.


Great advice


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

I know this may not be any of my business but it really bothers me and makes me shake my head when I see these participants in these clinics ridig and no helmet!

Sorry but after being through sone life changing bike accidents when i was a kid and i wouldnt be here today if i wasnt wearing a helmet, i take this stuff very seriously. It just makes me shake my head thats all.

The girl in the Parelli lesson just now is 16, has a bucking horse and she would rather wear a cowgirl hat! Cmon jesus.

Sent from my C6806 using Tapatalk


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Hoofpic said:


> I know this may not be any of my business but it really bothers me and makes me shake my head when I see these participants in these clinics ridig and no helmet!
> 
> Sorry but after being through sone life changing bike accidents when i was a kid and i wouldnt be here today if i wasnt wearing a helmet, i take this stuff very seriously. It just makes me shake my head thats all.
> 
> The girl in the Parelli lesson just now is 16, has a bucking horse and she would rather wear a cowgirl hat! Cmon jesus.



While I actually agree and personally I would much prefer to see everyone who rides wearing a safety helmet, it is still a matter of free choice. I know that mine saved my life, and will say so whenever asked.

I don't think bringing Jesus into it is appropriate though, it is a free will choice. 

I would love to see more venues requiring them to be used, that would help.


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

Hoofpic said:


> I know this may not be any of my business but it really bothers me and makes me shake my head when I see these participants in these clinics ridig and no helmet!
> 
> 
> Sent from my C6806 using Tapatalk


 You're right, It is none of your business, and a sure fire way to get those looks you think you are getting is to point a finger. 
But I want to get back to my earlier post, you are Asian, and you think people judge you for that? I don't know, I think it would be pretty cool to see an ethnically diverse audience at any clinic. I mean come on, Genghis Khan ruled the known world from horse back, the Korean cavalry tactics in the battle of Jinju in the 16th century are still taught today, and lets not forget Japanese mounted samurai. So lots of Asian riding history.
In my opinion people give back what they get, so you going in with a negative attitude, returns to you a negative attitude. It is a self fulfilling prophesy if you will.


----------



## Whinnie (Aug 9, 2015)

Hoofpic said:


> Well I am here, just sitting in the stands waiting for my first show (seems Im one of the first 5 people to check in at the show office) and I know Im going to get a lot of wierd looks. Already Ive gotten a handful of looks from others as if im from mars, with them clearly saying "what the hell are you doing here?"
> 
> I know Im a visible minority and I dont mesh in with a setting like this. But I dont care. The dirty looks get old after awhile though. I already get it everytime I walk into a horse store in my city or around my city just by walking in. Just imagine the next 4 days here.
> 
> Ran into Warwick Schiller once I walked in. I was going to say hi and talk to him but I didnt.



I remember you saying you are 6'4". That is really tall. Most likely people were wondering if you were a pro basketball player. Or wondering what type of huge Warmblood you ride. Just because someone glances your way doesn't mean it is a dirty look.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Holy today has been chaos, going to one clinic after another, while attending the trade show lol.

I will reply to some posts bit later, dont worry im not ignoring you guys.

I cant believe the crowds just signing up for Parellis membership. I went to see my trainer and there was over 200 people at his booth signing up lol. Dont get me wrong, im sure his program is great but when Pat asked me yesterday if i wanted to sign up for his membership i politely declined.

The trade show is packed, just imagine tomorrow.
Yikes.

Ive been going around and just chatting with people at their booths. Learn. Learn. Learn. You should see the horse trailers here, wow luxury 5 star haha.

I had some great chats with some booth people!

Well off to another Parelli clinic,ill report back.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Hoofpic, I am from a small town in Arizona. I didn't see my first African-American person in real life until I was in high school and we were playing teams from the Phoenix area. Hispanics are a dime a dozen around here. I didn't see my first Asian person until I was in high school and we had a Japanese foreign exchange student (who I am still good friends with).
> 
> I can guarantee you, were I at a huge event, I wouldn't notice someone of a minority that I didn't see very often. Even if they were sitting alone. I wouldn't walk in and think "ZOMG! Look! There's an Asian person! What the heck is S/HE doing here?!" It probably wouldn't even register, really. I'd be more focused on finding my seat and preparing to watch whatever demonstration was about to happen.
> 
> Take the chip off your shoulder for a few days and have a good time. Doesn't matter what other people do or say. It matters how you react to it. I've been having a heck of a time with a couple of my employees getting all hot under the collar because of what they perceive to be dirty looks directed at them from the other employee. I finally told them both "Looks can't hurt you. Don't let how someone looks at you affect the way you act or do your job."


Thanks. Im having a great time I will admit. I havent let this whole issue really bother me. 

Ive been focused on being here to learn and ive learned a ton of far. Words cant even explain how much I have learned so far.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

6gun Kid said:


> You're right, It is none of your business, and a sure fire way to get those looks you think you are getting is to point a finger.
> But I want to get back to my earlier post, you are Asian, and you think people judge you for that? I don't know, I think it would be pretty cool to see an ethnically diverse audience at any clinic. I mean come on, Genghis Khan ruled the known world from horse back, the Korean cavalry tactics in the battle of Jinju in the 16th century are still taught today, and lets not forget Japanese mounted samurai. So lots of Asian riding history.
> In my opinion people give back what they get, so you going in with a negative attitude, returns to you a negative attitude. It is a self fulfilling prophesy if you will.


I dont have a negative attitude, Im really enjoying myself here and for the most part, Ive had great success talking to people and having conversations from them, getting info from them, learning from them etc. Aside from a few people, I feel pretty comfortable here now. There have been a couple people that ive talked to and were curious on how i got into the horse world. So we chatted.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Whinnie said:


> I remember you saying you are 6'4". That is really tall. Most likely people were wondering if you were a pro basketball player. Or wondering what type of huge Warmblood you ride. Just because someone glances your way doesn't mean it is a dirty look.


Close, I'm 6'2. You make good points, thanks.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Hoofpic, do you truly not see how some of your posts can make you sound like a total Negative Nelly? Instantly thinking that people are giving you dirty looks and judging you, when in reality, most of them probably don't even really "see" you? Being negative toward someone you don't know for not wearing a helmet, which is a personal choice? I could go on, but I think you get my point.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Hoofpic, do you truly not see how some of your posts can make you sound like a total Negative Nelly? Instantly thinking that people are giving you dirty looks and judging you, when in reality, most of them probably don't even really "see" you? Being negative toward someone you don't know for not wearing a helmet, which is a personal choice? I could go on, but I think you get my point.


Sorry, I dont mean to. I kinda don't want to run down this topic too much more, but lets just complete it here. Im enjoying myself right now at the expo. 

I just finished the clinic on Pre and probiotics and funny enough, guess who presented it of all people?! The nutrititionist and the guys at the booth who I was talking to yesterday for almost an hour. 

I cant tell if my mare needs pre and probiotics or not.

Wierd thing, they took all the people working at their booth and had one present, while the rest sat in the crowd all scattered out (acting as auditors) and they all asked questions at the end. lol I got a good laugh out of it. Good sales people?

Aside from that, I think Im getting Parelli'ed out. Great guy but he keeps pressing on everying downloading his free app onto their phones and then signing up for his program lol.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Good sales people indeed. Also called Shills. 

As for needing pre & probiotics, if she's eating her poo, she's not in balance and if she was my horse I'd feed her some Probios. I just got through giving my new born foal some Probios paste to get gut flora started in there. Can't hurt, might help. I don't know that you need to spend what they want you to for sure. Probios paste is about $8 US/tube, so quite reasonable. Fastrak is another good product and reasonable. 

You might look at your feed and see what it says (or doesn't) about having pre & probiotics in it. Mine does.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Hoofpic said:


> Sorry, I dont mean to. I kinda don't want to run down this topic too much more, but lets just complete it here. Im enjoying myself right now at the expo.
> 
> I just finished the clinic on Pre and probiotics and funny enough, guess who presented it of all people?! The nutrititionist and the guys at the booth who I was talking to yesterday for almost an hour.
> 
> ...


I would have gone to the event with you & I promise by the end of the weekend you'd never be shy again. For one, when they started being asked questions by their own staff I would have had my own, "Hi, yes, I have a question. My friend here pointed out that most of the people asking questions were working in your booth earlier so we were wondering, what's up with that?"

We'd have fun!


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Good sales people indeed. Also called Shills.
> 
> As for needing pre & probiotics, if she's eating her poo, she's not in balance and if she was my horse I'd feed her some Probios. I just got through giving my new born foal some Probios paste to get gut flora started in there. Can't hurt, might help. I don't know that you need to spend what they want you to for sure. Probios paste is about $8 US/tube, so quite reasonable. Fastrak is another good product and reasonable.
> 
> You might look at your feed and see what it says (or doesn't) about having pre & probiotics in it. Mine does.


Any benefits paste vs powder for probios? I went to a lecture today with a lady who has powder form and only needs 1/4 teaspoon fed a day.

$55 for the smallest tub but itll last 2 months and it has prebio in it.

I would have my mare on it for 30 days and then do it again in 6 months. She said balancing your horses gut is usually done twice a year.

I do very much like the low dosage, so 1/4 can easily be mixed in with soaked hay cubes. Smell wise, it doesnt have an odor. But this stuff has to be refridgerated so it doesnt have a stablizer in it.


----------



## Tigo (Feb 25, 2012)

I'll pop in for a review on the equine choice: I feed my horse the equine choice pre/probiotics, as per a recommendation from my vet. He has had numerous health issues (repeat colic episodes) and his manure has never smelled "right", if you will. Before being on the equine choice probiotics his manure was downright rank and sour - a dead sewer rat doesn't come close to rivalling the smell. Seriously, it was awful. Now, along with a few other changes, his manure is generally close to normal, though it tends to still be more pungent than most horses. He still has the days where it is loose and smells worse but he has changed lightyears since being on that stuff. 

Now, with that being said, I wouldn't feed them to him if he was a "normal" horse. I guess only you can decide if it is right for your horse based on her health and behaviour. I know it was well worth it for my horse.

Also, I get the 4.2Kg container for $113. I got my last container the second week in February and will need some more in a week or two, so it comes close to lasting the 90 days that it's supposed to. I also tend to feed a bit more than recommended (especially when he has a "bad" day) as my horse is a 17.3HH bulky warmblood.

I'll probably be going down to the expo on Sunday - I hope it's not too much of a gong show!!


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Tigo said:


> I'll pop in for a review on the equine choice: I feed my horse the equine choice pre/probiotics, as per a recommendation from my vet. He has had numerous health issues (repeat colic episodes) and his manure has never smelled "right", if you will. Before being on the equine choice probiotics his manure was downright rank and sour - a dead sewer rat doesn't come close to rivalling the smell. Seriously, it was awful. Now, along with a few other changes, his manure is generally close to normal, though it tends to still be more pungent than most horses. He still has the days where it is loose and smells worse but he has changed lightyears since being on that stuff.
> 
> Now, with that being said, I wouldn't feed them to him if he was a "normal" horse. I guess only you can decide if it is right for your horse based on her health and behaviour. I know it was well worth it for my horse.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your insighr. Thats what I was thinking, my mare is healthy and most likely doesnt need equine choice.

Im leaning more towards the other one that i discovered about today. $55 for a 50g tub and only need 1/4 teaspoon a day. No smell. Will last me two 30 day periods, in other words a year.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Hoofpic said:


> Any benefits paste vs powder for probios?


Not that I have seen. I use the paste for newborns because they aren't eating solid food yet, so it's easier to get into them in paste form. Adults I use the powder, they don't mind the taste and will eat it with their concentrates. The 5 lb bucket is about $45 US, so pretty economical. I feed about 1 T/day when I use it.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Not that I have seen. I use the paste for newborns because they aren't eating solid food yet, so it's easier to get into them in paste form. Adults I use the powder, they don't mind the taste and will eat it with their concentrates. The 5 lb bucket is about $45 US, so pretty economical. I feed about 1 T/day when I use it.


Thanks. I think im going to bite the bullet and get a 50g tub from the lady today.

Or should i post her website on here so you guys can get more of a look on her products?



Sent from my C6806 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Up to you.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Here is my $.02 worth on gut microbes...

If your horse is eating hay, or grass, or grain(but NOT pellets made with wheat middlings), he is getting prebiotic fiber(the fiber that feeds the microbes). Wheat is a gut microbe antagonist, and can through off the microbial balance. 

Unless the horse gets antibiotics, or wormer, he should not need probiotics, and certainly not PRE biotics.


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

greentree said:


> Here is my $.02 worth on gut microbes...
> 
> If your horse is eating hay, or grass, or grain(but NOT pellets made with wheat middlings), he is getting prebiotic fiber(the fiber that feeds the microbes). Wheat is a gut microbe antagonist, and can through off the microbial balance.
> 
> Unless the horse gets antibiotics, or wormer, he should not need probiotics, and certainly not PRE biotics.


I'd like this, but my like button still isn't working. 
You're spot on, Greentree ^5


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Up to you.


Im debating. I will need the night to think about it. 

I cant believe those guys from the booth yesterday, one was giving a lecture and the rest spread out among the crowd acting as spectators only to ask questions at the end. I was like WTF? Ive never seen anything like it! Obviously a sales ploy. But cmon people arent stupid.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

greentree said:


> Here is my $.02 worth on gut microbes...
> 
> If your horse is eating hay, or grass, or grain(but NOT pellets made with wheat middlings), he is getting prebiotic fiber(the fiber that feeds the microbes). Wheat is a gut microbe antagonist, and can through off the microbial balance.
> 
> Unless the horse gets antibiotics, or wormer, he should not need probiotics, and certainly not PRE biotics.


Ya obviously all these manufacturers are biased towards their product.

But my mare does get wormer every 3 months.

You can go up to the Hoffmans booth and the girls there will swear that all a horse needs is hay and Hoffman minerals.

Then go over to Equine Choice booth and the guys there will say Hoffmans is garbage, their product is no comparison because theyre about research first, marketing second.

Then go over to Rivas Remedies booth and the girls there will say how their product is the most natural, etc etc.

I mean just check out all the stuff this girl has.

Click below
*Products | Rivas Remedies*

This is THE one Im leaning towards getting if i decide to get probiotics. Still pricey at $54 for two month supply (technically would last a year as Id do 30 days X 2) but its a helluva lot cheaper than Equine Choice $50 + $75 = $125 for 2 months.

Rivas Remedies has any product for any condition horse. I was snooping at her booth tonight and saw some really nice hay nets. $110! WOWZERS lol that immediately made me turn right around.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Today was great! After 2 days I am just exhausted. Tomorrow, I'm going to cut it a bit short as I will only be staying for 3 maybe 4 lessons (all depends how busy it is) and Sunday, two. 

I'm just dying to get back to my barn and put what I learned into practice.

Plus, its going to be a gongshow this weekend, so just like CBAR I hate crowds and dont want to be a part of it.

I am Parelli'ed out. I've seen enough of his lessons. I learned a lot by observing him but I get his point by now. I'm still amazed the crowds this guy draws. He had so many viewers in all his lessons today that they ran out of space and people had to start watching from the sides of the arena. No other trainer there has drawn the numbers that Parelli has. Then after each of his lessons, they all swarm his booth to buy his DVDs. I tell you, even with the so called "only at this event special" on his 4 DVD set, its expensive! Still $250 for 4 DVDs and thats the so called "event special". But they were flying off the shelves. People were buying them like candy.

I met his wife Linda, shes very nice.

He's aggresive in his selling but the guy sure knows how to sell. Cause all I would see by mid day was everyone holding Parelli bags in their hand. It was definitely the busiest booth there. If you saw it from a distance, you would think it was a busy lounge on a Fri happy hour. I felt bad for the many booths who had people twiddling their thumbs out of boredom.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Oh Linda.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

I dont know why my like button isnt working. Been wanting to do a bunch of likes


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Hey cbar, tradeshow isnt that busy. Must be the weather lol. But the entire place is filled with teenage dressage girls and their moms so i quickly avoided that.

There was a lineup just to see Parelli do his first lesson this morning


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Hoofpic said:


> . But the entire place is filled with teenage dressage girls and their moms so i quickly avoided that.


How can you tell 'dressage girls' from any other type? If there are that many then Alberta is different to here, we have lots of teenagers who do hunters and or jumpers, not very many doing dressage sadly......


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Golden Horse said:


> How can you tell 'dressage girls' from any other type? If there are that many then Alberta is different to here, we have lots of teenagers who do hunters and or jumpers, not very many doing dressage sadly......


Dressage, jumpers, I kinda consider it in the same field since both are english. 

If anything I was more fed up with the people who would keep talking during lectures and lessons. Why go to a lesson or lecture if all youre going to do is chat and giggle with your friends and family?!!!! 

I was close to telling a few of them to STFU. That or they had kids who kept making noise or kept crying. There was even one father who let his kids run inside the trailers and kick the walls as hard as they could. It made it hard to hear, I had to literally stand and place my head right next to a speaker.

You would think when you see people moving to other spots farther away from you, you would get the hint. I guess not.

Im just glad i tackled the tradeshow on Thurs and Fri when it wasnt full of kids.

Well thats day 3 in the bag, this one is a bit shorter for me than the previous two. Tomorrow, I only have two lessons Im going to.

I even ran into one of the boarders at my barn now and a former boarder at my old barn haah.


----------



## Whinnie (Aug 9, 2015)

Hoofpic said:


> Dressage, jumpers, I kinda consider it in the same field since both are english.


?????????

After all the time you have spent on this forum with all the information available to you, you can say that?


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

I now know why there arent many Parelli fans on here. Even I saw it, hes nothing but a salesman. And this is why my BO is so against him, (in fact theres probably not a person on this earth that dislikes him more), cause he even told me tonight (as I went out to the barn tonight and we ended up having a chat about the mane event and what ive learned etc), that he will not go if Pat is there because the price of his admission goes to pat as well. He normally goes every year.

Despite the BO knowing that I met Pat and sat in on a few of his lessons, hes still glad I went as he thinks an event like this is something every horse owner should experience especially green ones like me.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Whinnie said:


> ?????????
> 
> After all the time you have spent on this forum with all the information available to you, you can say that?


Well remember I dont follow dressage or jumping at all and have no interest in them. But each time I see someone in dressage or jumping, theyre riding in an english saddle adn in full english attire.So thats why when I think of dressage or jumping, I corelate them with the english world.


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Hoofpic said:


> Whinnie said:
> 
> 
> > ?????????
> ...



While they are English they are completely different.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Hoofpic said:


> Dressage, jumpers, I kinda consider it in the same field since both are english.


Next question, were they wearing their breeches and boots to an event? Genuinely curious........how do you know they were English Riders...even wearing breeches and boots, some girls at my barn wear English gear, ride Western or both...

I'm struggling to imagine hordes of English riders turning up in riding gear, unless they were actually going to be riding.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

I highly recommend learning the difference between hunters and dressage riders before saying they're essentially the same in front of one o.o And being honest, if you're seeing a hoarde of teenage girls with their moms they're probably either hunter jumpers or western event riders 

FWIW, both of my roommates are Chinese and they both ride and are very competitive in the show ring. Gotta say that I've seen much more discrimination against black female riders than any other minority.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Rainaisabelle said:


> While they are English they are completely different.


Oh okay. thanks. I will say that I have seen a bit of jumping (not at this event but from when I went to go audit one of the lessons from the jumping coach who I was interested in hiring to come out to my barn) about 4-5 weeks ago. For jumping, it just doesnt do anything for me.

Dressage, Ive never seen a single second of it before.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Golden Horse said:


> Next question, were they wearing their breeches and boots to an event? Genuinely curious........how do you know they were English Riders...even wearing breeches and boots, some girls at my barn wear English gear, ride Western or both...
> 
> I'm struggling to imagine hordes of English riders turning up in riding gear, unless they were actually going to be riding.


I look at their attire, their saddle and their helmet. 

If theyre wearing tights, english riding boots, a helmet that you often see in jumping competitions, and they have an english saddle, chances are theyre english.

From my observings so far in this event, all the girls who Ive seen in the jumping lessons had all this.

Whereas all the girls in the horsemanship lessons Ive audited were all (aside from a few) in western saddles, different helmets (looked more like bike helmets some of them), jeans (some with leather straps, whatever you call them, they hang down from the waist down, something cowboys wear in bull racing).

I did see a couple girls in the horsemanship lessons with western saddles but they rode in tights, english boots.


----------



## Whinnie (Aug 9, 2015)

You were lumping all English disciplines together. You didn't say "English riders" you said "Dressage girls" What kind of Western rider are you? Oh, since barrel racing is Western, you must be a barrel racer, no? You have the saddle and the jeans......


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I wanna see bull racing!:wink:


----------



## Whinnie (Aug 9, 2015)

What kind of English saddles have you seen that allow you to distinguish the discipline? There is a difference between Dressage saddles, Jumping, All Purpose, Saddle Seat, racing........it isn't just about the clothes.

Even if you don't ride a certain discipline, you should educate yourself so you don't sound so judgmental.


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

I think we need to cut him some slack....Hoofpic is just generalizing english vs. western. Especially since he is still green...it is easy to make the assumption. There are many different disciplines & styles within each grouping, but that's not what this post is about. Generally when I see someone dressed in tights with high boots and a black helmet I assume they are an english rider (of whatever discipline). I think that's all he's trying to say, so NBD. 

Hope you enjoy your last day and it's not too busy there. What clinics are you attending on the last day? I would have like to have watched the trainer's challenge, but think it would be more valuable to be there for each day to see the progress.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

cbar said:


> I think we need to cut him some slack....Hoofpic is just generalizing english vs. western. Especially since he is still green...it is easy to make the assumption. There are many different disciplines & styles within each grouping, but that's not what this post is about. Generally when I see someone dressed in tights with high boots and a black helmet I assume they are an english rider (of whatever discipline). I think that's all he's trying to say, so NBD.
> 
> Hope you enjoy your last day and it's not too busy there. What clinics are you attending on the last day? I would have like to have watched the trainer's challenge, but think it would be more valuable to be there for each day to see the progress.


Thanks.

I watched the cowbow challenge by the canadian cowboy challenge association and now watching liberty connection.

I was really dissapointed with the liberty lesson though. The trainers did zero liberty work and its was all inline work. Stuff ive already seen and worked on with my own trainer. 

Still fine but i wanted to see what i saw on thurs from the Parelli lesson. Something that will wow me.

Will be heading back home shortly.
Surprisingly its not busy at all, it must be the weather lol. You should come out, its dead conpared to yesterday.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Hoofpic said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I watched the cowbow challenge by the canadian cowboy challenge association and now watching liberty connection.
> 
> ...


sounds like you would be more entertained by going to a Ringling Brothers event.

most of the really fascinating things I have seen with trainers is so minute, so quiet, so subtle that while I AM wowed, the average observer would be yawning with boredom.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Aaannnndddd, there you have the reason for the success of ALL the various NH trainers. WOW factor. All most people care about, and thinking you will get that at home, why everybody buys DVD's.

Tiny, I liked your post, even though it does NOT show up!!!


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

tinyliny said:


> sounds like you would be more entertained by going to a Ringling Brothers event.
> 
> most of the really fascinating things I have seen with trainers is so minute, so quiet, so subtle that while I AM wowed, the average observer would be yawning with boredom.


Sorry i was exaggerating. I dont need to be wowed to enjoy myself but the liberty session i watched they did zero liberty work. Very misleading.

The trainers used the lesson to upsell viewers to their own personal clinics and videos. Not cool.

The liberty was THE one lesson that i was looking forward to the most in the entire event and the reason why i drove all the way out there today.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

You thought you were going to learn something? Besides " you need to buy my program"?? What were you hoping to learn?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

natisha said:


> I wanna see bull racing!:wink:


Now there is an event to spark the imagination......

I wonder if the moustachioed wonder could join up with a bull? 

http://www.horseforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

greentree said:


> Aaannnndddd, there you have the reason for the success of ALL the various NH trainers. WOW factor. All most people care about, and thinking you will get that at home, why everybody buys DVD's.
> 
> Tiny, I liked your post, even though it does NOT show up!!!


I'm with Greentree, Tiny, and since the like button seems perpetually broken, 
I'm going to give you both likes using this > ♡ for Tiny, and ♡ for Greentree !

Hoofpic, you can see all the liberty videos you want online, for free and you don't have to drive 3 hours round trip to do it. 

You really don't know what you don't know when it comes to horses and training but you try to come across as superior, almost arrogant in your dismissal of others in disciplines that you have no interest in. They are all essential elements of good riding and horsemanship skills, no matter what kind of pants or boots they wear.

Dressage is elemental in what can be learned in all facets of riding. I bet you're not aware that many successful Western trainers and riders have learned and incorporated dressage into their riding programs to improve the skill levels of themselves and their horses. I'll stop now before someone accuses me of saying something 'uncalled for'.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

greentree said:


> You thought you were going to learn something? Besides " you need to buy my program"?? What were you hoping to learn?


I learned something from each lesson i audited no matter who it was. i still learned somethng today but if it wasnt for me having to return my new halter (too big on my mare) and have to get a custom fit one with embroidery on it (anyone wanna guess what im putting on it??), i probably could have stayed in today and rested.

That liberty lesson was very disapointing.

I cant wait to receive this custom made halter, (2 weeks), when i do i will post pics of it on my mare. Purple and orange with custom made fit.

I am absolutely fatigued and 3hrs driving round trip everyday was alot harder than i thought. I actually had to pull over on the highway yesterday heading home to close my eyes for 5mins cause i was so tired and was about to today. 

Next year, if i plan on going all 4 days again, i might consider a hotel room for a few nights. More money but saves time. Past 4 days ive been gettibg maybe 5 hours sleep a night cause by the time i got home, it was late, went to bed, then up early the next day to hit the road.

But if i have a friend to go with, its not so bad cause you can split the driving.

There was no deals at the show. Im very surprised i didnt walk away with a saddle pad. Still looking for a 3/4" contour in 28" length.

Warwick Schiller was the best. Unlike the liberty trainers from today and Parelli, he didnt try to just sell his program.

Parelli was overboard, he started to sound like a broken record with all the sweet talk.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Hoofpic, every single vendor or clinician there was there to make money, either by selling you something or getting you to become a customer & there's nothing wrong with that. 
What you saw were not lessons but demonstrations. Like Tiny said, actual lessons would be boring to most spectators.
They are fun to watch though.

Did you buy any treasures? I always come home with something I didn't need but just had to have... usually calories.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

HombresArablegacy said:


> I'm with Greentree, Tiny, and since the like button seems perpetually broken,
> I'm going to give you both likes using this > ♡ for Tiny, and ♡ for Greentree !
> 
> Hoofpic, you can see all the liberty videos you want online, for free and you don't have to drive 3 hours round trip to do it.
> ...


Sorry I didnt mean to offend anyone, if I did my apoligies, it was not my intention to.

Watching liberty videos online is great, but I thought it would be an experience to see it in person. Turns out the lesson wasnt on liberty at all. They pretty much did join up in a round pen and basically got a young 2 year old filly used to the carrot stick. Got her to back up to pressure with the stick. Lick and chew. Taught the crowd basic pressure and release. Im not saying it wasnt still beneficial to me, but had I known, I most likely would have gone to sit in on the Warwick Schiller Q&A instead.

The trainers are liberty trainers and they teach liberty at their barn. But todays lesson was them trying to upsell the crowd with other stuff to lead into liberty. Cause at the end they were like "if you are interested in liberty, we are running clinics...and come talk to us about prices....watch our youtube channel etc"

Them both were Parelli trainers so they of course kept pressing on the Parelli program *sigh*.

I wasnt the only person who walked away dissapointed. Every single person there was wanting to see liberty but it was nothing but a teaser.

Its just like the guys and girls working the probiotic booth, and how one of their members gave a lecture while the rest sat in chairs pretending to be auditors and asking questions acting as if they didnt know each other.

Stuff like this just gets me skeptical. How am I suppose to buy their product/service when they pull stuff like this?

Thats whats so great about Warwick Schiller. I sat in on 5 of his lessons and yes he mentions his online video library but he didnt press on the crowd to sign up for his membership. He never once spent an entire 10mins at the beginning and at the end of his lessons like Parelli did.

This is what Parelli did at each of his lessons.

"who here has a smartphone?..ok get our your phone right now, and download the Parelli app. It is free. In this app I go over the 12 most common problems people have with their horse. I will tell you how to fix them. You need to tell 5 of your friends about this app and get them to download it. Will you do that? ....Also, come to the Parelli booth within the next 45mins and we will be giving away prizes and a $5000 certificate worth of Parelli clinics...how does that sound?"


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

I think that's one of my biggest turnoffs about Parelli is the cashing-in aspect of it. 
Let me preface that with saying that money makes the world go round, and I have zero issues with someone wanting to make a living with their skills. 

That said, results can and should speak for themselves. If you need to spend the entire demo reminding people to download this, buy that, do this thing, buy my program, then it's overselling and it makes me wonder why you need to keep reminding me that this so-called "diamond" you have is really a diamond. 

Again, results speak for themselves.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

natisha said:


> Hoofpic, every single vendor or clinician there was there to make money, either by selling you something or getting you to become a customer & there's nothing wrong with that.
> What you saw were not lessons but demonstrations. Like Tiny said, actual lessons would be boring to most spectators.
> They are fun to watch though.


True, demonstrations is a better term of describe it. I guess I say it as lessons since most of the horses that were brought in by owners were having problems that the owner wanted to fix. Either way, theyre still a blast to watch. Like I said, I really benefit from watching others work with their horse. My fav demonstration of them all is still the Liberty one by Parelli and the "Why do groundwork" one by Warwick Schiller as well as his "distracted horses" demonstration.

I was already a big fan of Warwick Schiller before last Thurs. But after seeing him teach in person, as well as meet him and his wife and chat with them for a bit and get to see how they are in person...Im an even bigger fan now. Really really laid back, geniune horseman. He is not a salesman, he is just a horseman who makes it obvious that he loves what he does.

This leads me to say, now I cant wait until the first week of June because Im going to audit for a full day Peter Campbell's horsemanship and groundwork clinic. This should be a blast.

Everything was great aside from the people who go to these demonstrations and lectures just to hang out and chat it up uhhh. If you want to talk, go outside and talk! I can probably count with both hands, the number of times i had to move to another spot because someone (or some groups) wouldnt shut up. These are the exact same people who will yap in movie threates as well. They have absolutely no respect for others around them.

Ironically, it only seemed to start when the kids and younger crowds were around because Thurs and Fri it was so nice to peaceful there but Sat and Sun it was like a shopping mall at Christmas time.

I understand that clinicians are there to make money, but do NOT advertise a very misleading title for your demonstration, only to have your demonstration on something completely different. Its like advertising that you will show the audience on how to make pizza, only to show them how to make the tomato sauce and if they want to see the rest, they need to sign up for your services. Yes its a sales tactic but its a sneaky one and its not one Id personally use because I'd feel quilty for misleading people. Trust me, you will **** off people this way.



> Did you buy any treasures? I always come home with something I didn't need but just had to have... usually calories.


My got couple bags of Redrock free choice mineral salt. Im going to sprinkle a cup for when I give my mare hay cubes or maybe ill just put some in a bucket when I have her tied and see if she wants to eat some. Obviously I cant put these out in the field since she is in a herd.

I also got a two toned custom fit halter in the works. I should have it in 2 weeks. It will have embroidery on it and I cant wait to see it. Will look snazzy on my mare.

Aside from that, not much else I saw that appealling. But of course I spent most of my time listening to lectures of auditing lessons.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Mulefeather said:


> I think that's one of my biggest turnoffs about Parelli is the cashing-in aspect of it.
> Let me preface that with saying that money makes the world go round, and I have zero issues with someone wanting to make a living with their skills.
> 
> That said, results can and should speak for themselves. If you need to spend the entire demo reminding people to download this, buy that, do this thing, buy my program, then it's overselling and it makes me wonder why you need to keep reminding me that this so-called "diamond" you have is really a diamond.
> ...


After sitting in on 2.5 of Parelli's lessons, here is the impression I've gotten from him and I'm almost certain I'm bang on. 

He is a salesman first, and a horseman second. That's not to say that he isnt' a good horseman, but it's obvious what made him big - his ability to market himself and the time that he started his career was when the industry wasn't overflooded with trainers and their DVDs. He was smart and really cashed in at the right moment. 

Like I said, my BO normally goes to the Mane Event every year but he didnt this year because Parelli is there and he will not support having his money paid for his admission supporting Parelli. He has to be the biggest hater of Pat and he's right, he told me last night "hes nothing but a salesman".

My BO doesnt like Parelli because he basically tries to convince every single horse owner out there that they will only be able to achieve their goals with their horse with his program, or it wont work. Which is not true, cause like I told my BO last night, there is not just one way to do things. It all depends on the person and the horse. Every horse is different.

From meeting Pat on Thurs and talking with him, he kept trying to get me to sign up for his program and buy his 4DVDs for $249.99. Funny enough (Cause I know a member on here warned me not buy his memorabilia), he asked if I had a carrot stick, I said yes. He asked me if I had a ball, I said no, but we have a couple at my barn for everyone to use. This is a salesman at his finest. Trying to sell you whatever they got on hand.

But its obvious that he's extremely good at selling himself, otherwise the arena wouldnt have been jam packed at each of his lessons and his booth was by far the busiest one at the tradeshow. People get sucked in by his talking. He gets the crowd to buy into his program and teaching methods by him getting the crowd involved during his demonstrations.


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Parelli wasn't always a businessman first but you won't always make a living just being a good horseman.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

A bit more...

I found the tradeshow great, but I found it a bit over the top in terms of saddles, nutrition, feeds, horsemanship training, etc. I know its competition but it was a bit much. Literally every 3rd booth was either on feed or saddles or nutrition. It just felt redundant.

I have to say those Vic Bennett saddles are sure nice! But pricey thats forsure. The rolex of saddles.

For instance, I went around and talked with all the girls and guys at the breed booths. Tenessee Walkers, Friesans, Arabs, Paints, QH. I talked with them about the breed so I could learn something that I didnt previously know. These booths were relatively quiet and didnt draw near the amount of traffic as other booths did (which is too bad), but like I said, everyone attends these expos with different expectations in terms of what they would like to get from it. Going into the expo, I always had the feeling that Arabian horses were the most intelligent breed today, and yip I was confirmed that they are! 

The best lecture that I enjoyed the most was probably the anatomy of a front lower limb. The dr. actually had real limbs and hoofs to show us, the bone and muscle structure, the hoof structure, he talked about laminitis and what makes a good farrier and a good trim. He even had a hoof capsule, how cool is that? It was great because they had a vet helping with the lesson and we were able to ask him questions.

Also I really enjoyed the lectures on general nutrition, how the digestive system of a horse works and the muscle anatomy of a horse. Also watching the lecture on trailer safety was great too.

The one thing that I didnt attend at all (due to having no interest) was the trainers challenge. That and the jumping I had no interest in.

I did very much enjoy watching a couple lessons on trainers giving real lessons to riders in a group working through transitions. One of the trainers I was really impressed with so i will be looking up her videos.

The biggest surprise was "Mounting games". Anyone heard of this group? Amazing what they do. Being able to spring yourself up right from the ground to a horses back while theyre running is really something to see in person. And its kids that are doing it. Im sure many of you already have, but it was new and refreshing for me. I made sure to have a front row seat for all this so I could see it from ground level.

Though brief, watching the cowboy challenge this morning was great. Yip, cowboy challenge is definitely right up my alley in terms of my interest and my mares interest. I just love this stuff, Im so into it.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

All in all you had fun & that's what it's all about.
I suggest next time you go try to watch something you know little or nothing about because then it's all learning. I like the dressage demos. I'm not a true dressage rider but most concepts carry over to any riding style. 
Excited to see your new halter!


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Rainaisabelle said:


> Parelli wasn't always a businessman first but you won't always make a living just being a good horseman.


True but still, I think he's a bit over the top in terms of his selling. 

Whereas with Warwick Schiller, he doesnt harp on his audience to sign up for his videos. He's getting his subcribers by demonstrating himself as a horseman. If people are interested in seeing more, let them ask. He is a real straight up shooter, he doesnt need to smooth talk the crowd or crack jokes to get subscribers. 

One thing that I've learned from Warwick is that he is extremely good in giving examples.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

natisha said:


> All in all you had fun & that's what it's all about.
> I suggest next time you go try to watch something you know little or nothing about because then it's all learning. I like the dressage demos. I'm not a true dressage rider but most concepts carry over to any riding style.
> Excited to see your new halter!


The whole thing was heaven for me, Ive never experienced anything like it. Everything horse related. Every corner you turn, every way you look, all you see is stuff horse related. It was all about the horse. It was a non stop learning portal for me. 

It was like a dream. And like I told my BO last night, its not everyday that you can have access to that many areas and topics of the horse world under one roof and within feet from each other.

Though I was exhausted after each day, I was just so excited just to get back on the road the following morning and continue on my journey. I didnt even want to sleep, but I had to because I was tired.

It still would have been nice to have a buddy to tag along with so we could split the driving. 

I didnt realize just how big this expo was, until I was talking with someone on the first day and they were saying how this is the world's largest equine expo in the world. Also, I see that this same mane event is running again in Chillawack BC this October. Chilliwack is not that far from me. I might have to see what I can do to attend this

The reason why I didnt watch the trainers challenge or any dressage was also because I didnt have enough time and I was solely focused on watching horsemanship or riding lessons. So since i was concerned about time, I just focused on certain areas. Now that I have this under my belt, if I attend the one in Oct later this year, then I will forsure open my doors up.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Hoofpic said:


> I learned something from each lesson i audited no matter who it was. i still learned somethng today but if it wasnt for me having to return my new halter (too big on my mare) and have to get a custom fit one with embroidery on it (anyone wanna guess what im putting on it??), i probably could have stayed in today and rested.
> 
> That liberty lesson was very disapointing.
> 
> ...



Warwich Schiller is the only online/youtube trainer I regularly recommend to folks. I'd pay for his full dvds.


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

Hoofpic said:


> I found the tradeshow great, but I found it a bit over the top in terms of saddles, nutrition, feeds, horsemanship training, etc. I know its competition but it was a bit much. Literally every 3rd booth was either on feed or saddles or nutrition. It just felt redundant.


The tradeshow part is always something I look forward to. I LOVE good tack. I could literally spend all day comparing saddles and headstalls and reins. In fact I HAVE spent all day doing just that. Two years ago when I went to our local horse-expo I literally spent 6 hours going from booth to booth picking up every single split leather reins I could find so that I could find a set with the right "feel" to them. My husband was rather annoyed, but I found the perfect pair, made friends with the shop owner and now have him on speed dial. Any time I need something fixed, replaced or have the itch for something new, he mails it right to my door. 

I'm glad you had fun and got to see some new things!


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

tinyliny said:


> Warwich Schiller is the only online/youtube trainer I regularly recommend to folks. I'd pay for his full dvds.


He's great isnt he?! Like I told him when I went up and introduced myself to him on Thurs morning, its the way he describes things. He is right to the point and says it as it is. There's no silly jokes or sales pitches that Parelli has in his. 

I know some may think that Warwick talks too much in his demonstrations (yes he does tend to talk more than the other trainers from what Ive seen), but I think his ability to express his information verbally is his best quality. He is so easy to understand, he doesn't use fancy vocabulary and he is great in giving comparisons.

He's the complete opposite of Parelli. He doesnt need to have a bunch of girls on hand at his booth to give away bags or have contests after each lesson he taught. Warwick just had him and his wife at the booth, with a couple pieces of his memorabilia, a postcard displaying his monthly membership video library and thats it!

Its too bad that he doesnt draw the crowds like Parelli does because he deserves more recognition.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

jenkat86 said:


> The tradeshow part is always something I look forward to. I LOVE good tack. I could literally spend all day comparing saddles and headstalls and reins. In fact I HAVE spent all day doing just that. Two years ago when I went to our local horse-expo I literally spent 6 hours going from booth to booth picking up every single split leather reins I could find so that I could find a set with the right "feel" to them. My husband was rather annoyed, but I found the perfect pair, made friends with the shop owner and now have him on speed dial. Any time I need something fixed, replaced or have the itch for something new, he mails it right to my door.
> 
> I'm glad you had fun and got to see some new things!


Oh yes, the tradeshow is great. The saddle booths were nice but I didn't spend much time there aside from looking for a pad. 

For someone like you, who is really into saddles, I can see how beneficial it is because you have access to so many saddles on the spot. No need to go to different stores to compare when they're all under the same roof.

I did take a peak of different leather reins (joined) and seeing if I could find a set. But for me, I'm not near experienced of a rider as you, for me to know the difference in feel between them.

If anything, I was more dissapointed that there wasnt really any deals to be had. All the halter prices, reins prices etc were the same as in the store lol. BUt I do think I got a good deal on a custom fit, custom made, two toned halter with embroidery for just under $50 shipped. If I didnt happen to see this girls booth, I wouldnt have discovered her.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Hoofpic said:


> Oh yes, the tradeshow is great. The saddle booths were nice but I didn't spend much time there aside from looking for a pad.
> 
> For someone like you, who is really into saddles, I can see how beneficial it is because you have access to so many saddles on the spot. No need to go to different stores to compare when they're all under the same roof.
> 
> ...


The way you learn is to go and compare these things, and ask questions, it is a different form of learning. You like to sit and watch demonstrations, which is great, but all those booths are also learning experiences. Walking around touching all the different products is how you start to develop your opinions on what is good quality and not.

This does have to be a first, never have I heard a horse owner say there were too many tack stalls in one place........

I'm surprised that you didn't find any deals, but maybe they just weren't on things that you were interested in.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

My guess on what you are having embroidered on the halter is: "My Mare". LOL


----------



## Whinnie (Aug 9, 2015)

HombresArablegacy said:


> I'm with Greentree, Tiny, and since the like button seems perpetually broken,
> I'm going to give you both likes using this > ¢½ for Tiny, and ¢½ for Greentree !
> 
> Hoofpic, you can see all the liberty videos you want online, for free and you don't have to drive 3 hours round trip to do it.
> ...


I'm going to second this. It is so easy to say offensive things and then claim "I didn't mean it". That is a cop out, in my opinion. It may be wise to remember when you are in a general forum read by many disciplines (and ages) that when you give a negative opinions about these things, you WLL offend.

If you want to stick with others who will have mostly the same opinions, you (OP) might do better to keep such remarks to the NH and Western forums and really watch yourself on the general forums regarding your opinions about teenage Dressage girls, English riding and the like. I believe the forums for particular areas were created for a reason.

I was particularly offended by the "teenage Dressage girls" remark and I am neither a Dressage rider nor a teenager.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Golden Horse said:


> The way you learn is to go and compare these things, and ask questions, it is a different form of learning. You like to sit and watch demonstrations, which is great, but all those booths are also learning experiences. Walking around touching all the different products is how you start to develop your opinions on what is good quality and not.
> 
> This does have to be a first, never have I heard a horse owner say there were too many tack stalls in one place........
> 
> I'm surprised that you didn't find any deals, but maybe they just weren't on things that you were interested in.


Yes that is true that the booths is just as big of a learning resource as the demonstrations and lectures are. But you have to keep in mind that Im not a huge saddle person. I'm getting there though because Ive found that over the past months as Ive been riding that I've become more comfortable in the saddle, seen why a saddle is a must and how to become a good rider in a saddle. Remember, I used to be all for just bareback riding, and there was a point for my mare when I was considering just getting a bareback endurance pad and not tinkering with the thought of getting a clunky cumbersome saddle. I dont have that same mentality anymore, which is good!

I have decided this morning that I will be making the 9 hour trip out and attending the Mane Event again in October of this year. It is well worth it. And you can bet this time around, I will be spending more time between the saddle booths, and even watching some dressage.

My main goal that I wanted to get out of this event was to watch as many horsemanship and groundwork clinics, and lectures on anatomy, nutrition as I can. ANd I achieved that. 

Am I a more confident and knowledgeable horseman today than I was last Wed? Absolutely.

Now when I go to the one in Oct, I will open up my horizons a bit more and focus on other areas a bit more - saddles, dressage etc, maybe even trainers challenge.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Whinnie said:


> I'm going to second this. It is so easy to say offensive things and then claim "I didn't mean it". That is a cop out, in my opinion. It may be wise to remember when you are in a general forum read by many disciplines (and ages) that when you give a negative opinions about these things, you WLL offend.
> 
> If you want to stick with others who will have mostly the same opinions, you (OP) might do better to keep such remarks to the NH and Western forums and really watch yourself on the general forums regarding your opinions about teenage Dressage girls, English riding and the like. I believe the forums for particular areas were created for a reason.
> 
> I was particularly offended by the "teenage Dressage girls" remark and I am neither a Dressage rider nor a teenager.


Again, sorry it was not my intention to offend anyone. I apologize to anyone on here if I did. Yes, my recent comment about dressage being teenage girls was uncalled for. My apologies.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

anndankev said:


> My guess on what you are having embroidered on the halter is: "My Mare". LOL


It's going to say "Cheeky Mare" lol but in a good way. Cause she is very much cheeky and many people who have met her have said the same thing.

I was originally going to just have her name on it but I thought thats kinda boring and I wanted something different. So I figured why not describe her personality and when someone sees her wearing it and reading it, it will make them laugh.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Hoofpic said:


> Yes that is true that the booths is just as big of a learning resource as the demonstrations and lectures are. But you have to keep in mind that Im not a huge saddle person.


I'm not talking so much about saddles, though they are good to check out....that's how I knew that I was going to save up and buy my Reinsman...it's EVERYTHING

Reins, I never knew there were so many different types of Western Reins, but now I have held, and felt 100's of pairs, and I know what feels good, and by asking questions I know what to look for. 

Saddle blankets, it is just so good to touch, see and compare, grooming kit, halters, bits, you just don't get the chance to see so much stuff in one place very often. You never know in the future what you may want, so browsing is very useful and educational.

Grooming kit, how DOES that feel in my hand, do I think it will work, do I think this brush is worth $15 more than that one.

It is a strange horse owner, who doesn't window shop at these events, although a lot of us don't buy that much, because of that eternal issue, being broke!


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Golden Horse said:


> I'm not talking so much about saddles, though they are good to check out....that's how I knew that I was going to save up and buy my Reinsman...it's EVERYTHING
> 
> Reins, I never knew there were so many different types of Western Reins, but now I have held, and felt 100's of pairs, and I know what feels good, and by asking questions I know what to look for.
> 
> ...


I window shopped but mainly inbetween demonstrations and lectures. I will be going to the one in October and I will make it a habit of spending more time looking and feeling saddles, tack gear and etc. I was also cautious about my spending as well.

There is one thing that I know I eventually would like to get. Either a hand sketch of my mare and I would frame it on my wall. Or a painting of her on canvas and hang it on my wall. Or perhaps do both! I absolutely love these and think its one of the best things we can do with our horses. Talked with a couple of the artists at the show and will be getting back in touch with them down the road.

It's not that I blew it, but now I know what the whole experience is like I can now go from here.

My biggest concern what that most people working the booths were after one thing, sales and if I had no intention of buying anything off them on the spot, they would rather not be bothered by someone like me in answering any questions that I have. especially when it was really busy.

I did have a bunch of good convos with people at booths though.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

Make a point of watching some dressage Hoofpic. While you are watching think about what your trainer is instructing you with and see it in motion. So what I am trying to say is, watch the rider and how they apply aids (leg, body, hands) as much as watching the horse.

Im sure you meant no harm with the 'dressage girls' description, and certainly I think I got a good picture in my mind of what you were trying to describe! Sometimes its hard to describe something when you don't have the words for it.

I drove a taxi here for 12months. My worst fares were "upper-class male 20-somethings, doctor/lawyer types" and "upper-class 17-18 year old (approx) females". I am sure the description would offend some, but it does get the picture across!! What these people thought it was ok to say to a lowly taxi driver was unbelieveable, and I have never repeated it. And that was before they started drinking.  The scary-looking Maori gang-looking types were often the most respectful while in my car!


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

ShirtHotTeez said:


> Make a point of watching some dressage Hoofpic. While you are watching think about what your trainer is instructing you with and see it in motion. So what I am trying to say is, watch the rider and how they apply aids (leg, body, hands) as much as watching the horse.
> 
> Im sure you meant no harm with the 'dressage girls' description, and certainly I think I got a good picture in my mind of what you were trying to describe! Sometimes its hard to describe something when you don't have the words for it.
> 
> I drove a taxi here for 12months. My worst fares were "upper-class male 20-somethings, doctor/lawyer types" and "upper-class 17-18 year old (approx) females". I am sure the description would offend some, but it does get the picture across!! What these people thought it was ok to say to a lowly taxi driver was unbelieveable, and I have never repeated it. And that was before they started drinking.  The scary-looking Maori gang-looking types were often the most respectful while in my car!


Ok I will do that in Oct when I attend the Mane event in BC. .

People are so surprised when I tell them I went all 4 days. Bit odd? Well perhaps, Id imagine most probably only go on one (maybe two days) and not all four. But I dont care. I go to benefit my learning.


----------



## tjtalon (Apr 26, 2013)

Hoofpic said:


> Ok I will do that in Oct when I attend the Mane event in BC. .
> 
> People are so surprised when I tell them I went all 4 days. Bit odd? Well perhaps, Id imagine most probably only go on one (maybe two days) and not all four. But I dont care. I go to benefit my learning.


Hope you go to learn more about horses and concentrate far less on the people around,


----------



## tjtalon (Apr 26, 2013)

Hoofpic said:


> Ok I will do that in Oct when I attend the Mane event in BC. .
> 
> People are so surprised when I tell them I went all 4 days. Bit odd? Well perhaps, Id imagine most probably only go on one (maybe two days) and not all four. But I dont care. I go to benefit my learning.


Hope you go to learn more about horses and concentrate far less on the people around.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

TJ, if I had a like button, I would press it!!


----------



## Whinnie (Aug 9, 2015)

Hoofpic said:


> Ok I will do that in Oct when I attend the Mane event in BC. .
> 
> People are so surprised when I tell them I went all 4 days. Bit odd? Well perhaps, Id imagine most probably only go on one (maybe two days) and not all four. But I dont care. I go to benefit my learning.


If the people who are surprised at you attending all 4 days of this event are also at the event, they are probably just wishing they had the time and money to go all four days. Why would it be a bit odd to attend as much as possible of a twice a year huge event? Especially someone who has never before had that experience? Is it possible you are just assuming the thoughts of others? Is it possible that it makes you feel superior about yourself to believe you are more devoted to your interest in horses than others?

Any one with a passion in anything would not find it odd to spend that much time at a days long event that was in their area interest.


----------



## tjtalon (Apr 26, 2013)

(Quick apology for the double posting before. Between the new format & Windows10 I...ooops'd.)

I just wish OP would learn to enjoy the moment. I haven't been able to go to big events for several years. One time I went to the Rocky Mountain Horse Show in Denver, for 2 days. Can't tell you a thing about the people around (well, did get to meet Julie Goodnight!), but I sure remember the horses. But, that's just me, no judgement on the OP.


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

tjtalon said:


> (Quick apology for the double posting before. Between the new format & Windows10 I...ooops'd.)
> 
> I just wish OP would learn to enjoy the moment. I haven't been able to go to big events for several years. One time I went to the Rocky Mountain Horse Show in Denver, for 2 days. Can't tell you a thing about the people around (well, did get to meet Julie Goodnight!), but I sure remember the horses. But, that's just me, no judgement on the OP.


Welcome to the party


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

tjtalon said:


> Hope you go to learn more about horses and concentrate far less on the people around,


I will be, this was a great experience for me.

I got more comfortable as the event went on.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

...well actually, you can learn quite a lot by watching people :rofl:


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

I am having a devilish time with the site tonight!


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

ShirtHotTeez said:


> ...well actually, you can learn quite a lot by watching people :rofl:


Yes you can


----------

